# Raideliikenne > Raitiovaunut >  Raitiovaunuhavaintoja - elokuu 2009

## Fabio

1.8

Vario Traverssikujan varrella konepajan hallissa huollettavana.Tietääkö kukaan,miten tuo on tuonne halliin "ajettu"?  :Question:

----------


## hylje

Kannettavista kiskonpätkistä Traverssikujalla on ollut kuvaa aiemmin (kenties SRS-uutisissa?), kenties niillä on Variot rullattu halliin.

----------


## risukasa

> 1.8
> 
> Vario Traverssikujan varrella konepajan hallissa huollettavana.Tietääkö kukaan,miten tuo on tuonne halliin "ajettu"?


Vaunut lähtevät Vallilasta hinauksessa väärää raidetta. Hinaavan vaunun virroitin jää sitten sopivasti ajolangan alle, kun korjaukseen menevä vaunu on hallissa sisällä.

----------


## Rattivaunu

3.8.2009

Klo 7:38 Simonkatua kiipesi ylös päin NrII 78 kilvin 3B. Olen kyllä aiemminkin nähnyt 3B:itä Kampissa, vaikka niitähän siellä ei pitänyt näkyä...  :Wink:

----------


## ess

> 3.8.2009
> 
> Klo 7:38 Simonkatua kiipesi ylös päin NrII 78 kilvin 3B. Olen kyllä aiemminkin nähnyt 3B:itä Kampissa, vaikka niitähän siellä ei pitänyt näkyä...


Huomasin saman. Tässä oli ilmeisesti vikana livaan kirjautuminen "väärin". Kilvet vilkuttivat molempia päättäreitä edestakaisin.

----------


## Albert

3.8.: Jotain oli... Yksi nelonen ajoi alkuiltapäivällä Runeberginkadun, Arkadiankadun kautta.
Vaunu 80 linjalla 3T ("ex 3B"). C-telin jarrut ulvoo (loppupysähdys).

----------


## risukasa

4.8.2009

#52 on päässyt linjalle. Ylimääräisiä kaapeleita näkyy takatelistä tulevan edelleen. Tänään linjalla 7A kokopäivävuorossa.

#96 linjalla 1A
#90 neloselle kilvitettynä Vallilan koeajossa

----------


## Albert

4.8.: No tänään näin alkuiltapäivästä varion kilvillä 3B Sturenkadulla (Hämeentieltä Mäkelänkadun suuntaan). Mahtoikohan tuossakaan olla sen kummempaa?
Joku hallisiirto, mutta kilvet elivät omaa elämäänsä, ehkä.

----------


## risukasa

4.8.2009 20:45

Vuoroon 39 vaihdettiin vaunu #72 -> #105. Vaihtoon tullut vaunu ohjattiin Sibeliuskadulle ja sai peruuttaa sieltä pistolle, en tiedä onko miten erikoista.

----------


## Albert

5.8.:~ puolipäivä. 7A Helsinginkadulta Hämeentielle Hakaniemen suuntaan.

----------


## risukasa

Tänään 5.8. kävi myös 30-sarjan vuoro käymässä Hakaniemessä 1-suunnassa, eli "vanhan turistin" vuoro ajoi pätkän "vanhan bertan" puolta. Syynä ykkösen vuoro 102:n kolari taksin kanssa Tehtaankadulla.

----------


## Albert

6.8. : Mannerheimintiellä Et.Hesperiankadulta etelään on käynnissä kiskonvaihtotyö. Nyt vasta murskataan betonia.
Lantisellä Brahenkadulla on alkanut kiskonvaihtotyö Sturenkadun puoleisessa päässä. Ja betonia vasta murskataan täälläkin.
Merkintöjen perusteella voisi olettaa, että Helsinginkadun ja Läntisen Brahenkadun risteyksen kaikki kuusi vaihdetta ja kolme risteystä menevät vaihtoon.

----------


## risukasa

Linjojen 6x ja 8x vaunusijoitukset on ilmeisesti määrätty jo. Kuulemma ainakin yksi lyhyt NrII, #77, on tulossa linjalle 6x vuoronumerolla 165 ... eipä taida olla niitä välipaloja tulossa  :Sad:

----------


## Albert

6.8.: MLNRV 76 ja 85 linjalla 6/8 ja 86 koeajoilla. Ja jarrut vonkuu.

----------


## 339-DF

Mitenkäs Madonnan lisäliikenne sujui? Mitä vaunuja 6X:llä ja 8X:llä oli, ja oliko paljon matkustajia? Aiheuttivatko X-reitit sekaannusta?

----------


## GT8N

Koeajoin linjat 6X ja 8X. Heti konsertin jälkeiset vuorot olivat tupaten täynnä. Alussa Hietalahdessa monen vaununu letka yritti puskea läpi vastavirtaan ihmismassassa, seisomakuorman lastattuaan vaunut lähtivät Hietalahdesta. Kuitenkin jo ~40 min päästä ajettiin tyhjiä vaunuja, kun valtaosa ihmisistä oli kaikonnut.

6X oli vielä melko suuressa seisomakuormassa Varsapuistikossa, jossa koko vaunu tyhjeni, kun matkustajat kuulivat reitin jatkosta. Kaikki jäivät huuli pyöreänä ihmettelemään tuulilasikuormissa ohiajavia yöbusseja. Sama toistui 8X:n osalta Oopperalla (tosin jo lähtiessä kuljettaja tiedotti reitistä). Olisi ollut kyllä hyvää palvelua, että edes ensimmäisen tunnin ajan olisi ajettu normaalia 6/8:aa.

6X:llä ainakin vaunut 77, 94, 60, 85 ja 31.
8X:llä vaunut kulkujärjestyksessä: 100, 43, 38, 56, 33 ja 62.

Suuria vaunuja ei liiemmin näkynyt.  :Neutral:

----------


## Albert

7.8.: *Karkkivaunu HKL 154* Vallilasta Koskelaan.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> 7.8.: *Karkkivaunu HKL 154* Vallilasta Koskelaan.


Eikö kuvaavampi nimi tuolle laitteelle olisi Ari-Manne?  :Smile:

----------


## Jusa

> 7.8.: *Karkkivaunu HKL 154* Vallilasta Koskelaan.


Vahtiikohan mainosten maksaja vaunun käyttötuntimittaria / matkamittaria?

----------


## 339-DF

> 6X oli vielä melko suuressa seisomakuormassa Varsapuistikossa, jossa koko vaunu tyhjeni, kun matkustajat kuulivat reitin jatkosta. Kaikki jäivät huuli pyöreänä ihmettelemään tuulilasikuormissa ohiajavia yöbusseja. Sama toistui 8X:n osalta Oopperalla (tosin jo lähtiessä kuljettaja tiedotti reitistä). Olisi ollut kyllä hyvää palvelua, että edes ensimmäisen tunnin ajan olisi ajettu normaalia 6/8:aa.


Tekis mieli sanoa että mitä minä sanoin.  :Smile:

----------


## 339-DF

> Vahtiikohan mainosten maksaja vaunun käyttötuntimittaria / matkamittaria?


Sitä en tiedä, vahtiiko, mutta sopimus ymmärtääkseni perustuu ajettuihin tunteihin. Eiköhän kirjanpito sen suhteen ole aika kohdallaan. Itse en kyllä lähtisi mainostamaan kokomainosratikalla, sen verran vähän ne ovat liikenteessä vaikka hinta on hirvittävä.

----------


## Jusa

> Itse en kyllä lähtisi mainostamaan kokomainosratikalla, sen verran vähän ne ovat liikenteessä vaikka hinta on hirvittävä.


Kun ne ovat kerta niin vastenmielisiä, niin eikö kuljetusliike voisi rahdata ne muualle muiden kokomainosratikoiden seuraksi.

----------


## hmikko

> 7.8.: *Karkkivaunu HKL 154* Vallilasta Koskelaan.


Aika hirvee pellehermannimeininki tuossa. Suorastaan tekis ehkä mieli jäädä pysäkille odottamaan seuraavaa. Sinänsä tyylikkäimmät mainosmanneista ovat olleet väriskaalan puolesta sellaisia, että värityksen (siis ilman kaupallisia kuvioita ja viestiä) voisi ottaa vaikka koko kalustossa käyttöön.

----------


## MrArakawa

> Kuitenkin jo ~40 min päästä ajettiin tyhjiä vaunuja, kun valtaosa ihmisistä oli kaikonnut.


Eikö 6X:n liikennettä harvennettu, kun suunniteltu kolmen tunnin tiheätahtinen liikennöinti osoittautui ylimitoitetuksi tarpeeksi? Ainakin 8X:ltä otettiin ensimmäinen vuoro sisään jo pian klo 01 jälkeen ja kahden maissa liikennettä harvennettiin ajattamalla kaksi vaunua lisää Töölön halliin ja vaunu 33 kasin reittiä Koskelan halliin. Loppuyö ajettiin kai kahdella vaunulla.

----------


## risukasa

Sunnuntai 9.8.2009

Aamun ulosajoissa pieni häiriö, seurauksena erikoisia kalustosijoituksia (ainakin viikonpäivään nähden): #37 linjalla 3B/T 30-suuntaan, #85 linjalla 9.

----------


## risukasa

Lisäys: Nyt vielä #76 ja #80kin tulivat ysilinjalle. Kaikki linjakelpoiset välipalat siis YSILLÄ  :Very Happy:  Kuvaajille vinkki: vaunut #76 ja #80 ovat ainakin nyt aamulla kohdanneet aikataulun mukaan Karhupuistossa  :Wink:

----------


## 339-DF

> Lisäys: Nyt vielä #76 ja #80kin tulivat ysilinjalle. Kaikki linjakelpoiset välipalat siis YSILLÄ


Kiitoksia vinkistä, olin kuvaamassa museovaunuja ja käytin samalla tilaisuutta hyväkseni. Lähetin SRS-uutisiin kuvat kaikista kolmesta. 

Vaunun 80 määränpäätekstinä näkyi muuten olevan aina vaan Pasila riippumatta kulkusuunnasta.

----------


## GT8N

9.8.

Tänään linjalla 9 ainoastaan matalia vaunuja! Kolmikulmasta ne lähtivät seuraavasti:



```
218 (16:22)
 85 (16:32)
240 (16:42)
 76 (16:52)
 80 (17:02)
233 (17:12)
```

Laskekaa kierrot itse!  :Smile:

----------


## MrArakawa

> Vaunun 80 määränpäätekstinä näkyi muuten olevan aina vaan Pasila riippumatta kulkusuunnasta.


Olisikohan livan kilvityslaite jäänyt tilaan "manuaali"?

----------


## Kaid

10. 8. 2009:

HKL 150 liikehti keskipäivällä keskustassa (tilausajossa).
Ankkavaunu HKL 72 linjalla 4/4T kävi 11.20 tienoilla kääntymässä Kuusitien silmukassa.

----------


## Albert

> 10. 8. 2009:
> HKL 150 liikehti keskipäivällä keskustassa (tilausajossa).


Vaunulla ajettiin useita kertoja Eiran ympäri myötäsukaan. Sisällä elokuvattiin. Edessä oli "reittitunnus" H.

----------


## rvk1249

> Edessä oli "reittitunnus" H.


Se H on ollut siellä jo toista vuotta keulilla.

----------


## Fabio

H-1 hinasi iltapäivällä MVV 510:n (HKL 166) Koskelasta Vallilaan.

----------


## SD202

Maanantai 10.08.2009:
HKL 154 "Ma(ria)nne" / 1A ainakin iltaruuhkassa

----------


## GT8N

10.8.

HKL 33:n ollessa 1A:lla oli takaoven viereisessä kilvessä tunnuksena 2.  :Razz: 
HKL 80 7A:lla

Vielä siitä 150:n "H"-tunnuksesta. Olisikohan aika korjata nauhakilpi, ettei tarvitse olla "H":lla seuraavaa kymmentä vuotta?

----------


## rvk1249

> siitä 150:n "H"-tunnuksesta. Olisikohan aika korjata nauhakilpi, ettei tarvitse olla "H":lla seuraavaa kymmentä vuotta?


H niinkuin Helsinki, tarviiko sitä poistaa?

----------


## Compact

> H niinkuin Helsinki, tarviiko sitä poistaa?


Historiatietoa H-linjasta.

----------


## ultrix

> Aika hirvee pellehermannimeininki tuossa. Suorastaan tekis ehkä mieli jäädä pysäkille odottamaan seuraavaa. Sinänsä tyylikkäimmät mainosmanneista ovat olleet väriskaalan puolesta sellaisia, että värityksen (siis ilman kaupallisia kuvioita ja viestiä) voisi ottaa vaikka koko kalustossa käyttöön.


Puolisoni ainakin piti vaunua herkullisena. Mutta hänen toinen nimensä onkin Marianne.  :Smile:

----------


## 339-DF

> H niinkuin Helsinki, tarviiko sitä poistaa?


H niinkuin Halliin eli kyllä mäkin olen jo pidempään odottanut, että linjanumerolaatikko olisi taas tyhjä, niin kuin se alunperin oli kun Luddesta tuli tilausajovaunu. Enpä tiedä missä vaiheessa se H sinne ilmestyi ja miksi.

----------


## rvk1249

> H niinkuin Halliin eli kyllä mäkin olen jo pidempään odottanut, että linjanumerolaatikko olisi taas tyhjä, niin kuin se alunperin oli kun Luddesta tuli tilausajovaunu. Enpä tiedä missä vaiheessa se H sinne ilmestyi ja miksi.


Ilmestyi muistaakseni silloin kun vaunu oli ysin avajaisissa, ja kilpiä yritettiin rukata. Ei ilmeisesti tiedetty, että kilpilaite on poistettu käytöstä, ja saatiin jollain lailla sotkettua etukilpi.

----------


## Albert

> H-1 hinasi iltapäivällä MVV 510:n (HKL 166) Koskelasta Vallilaan.


Jotain varmasti sitten tapahtuu. Vallilassa ei ole liikaa tiloja vaunujen seisottamiseen.
Vaan mihinköhän ihmeeseen ne kolme väliosaa ovatkaan kadonneet! 
10.8.: Samalla, kun kuvasin raitioliikennettä ja vaunua 150 Eiran suunnalla (keskellä päivää), tuli selväksi, että kolmosen aikataulut ovat täysin viitteellisiä. Vuoroväliksi voisi hyvin ilmoittaa 5 - 15 min.
Ja sitten kolmonen ja ysi samalla reittiosuudella, peräkkäin kuin köyhän talon porsaat! Onko se nykyaikana mahdotonta suunnitella aikatauluja...

----------


## 339-DF

> Samalla, kun kuvasin raitioliikennettä ja vaunua 150 Eiran suunnalla (keskellä päivää), tuli selväksi, että kolmosen aikataulut ovat täysin viitteellisiä. Vuoroväliksi voisi hyvin ilmoittaa 5 - 15 min.


Huomasin tuon saman alkukesästä, kun kuvasin kolmosta Kampissa. Digikamera ilkeästi tallentaa jokaisen kuvan kellonajan sekunnin tarkkuudella, siitä sitten pystyi laskemaan vuorovälit. Todella karua luettavaa.  :Sad: 




> Ja sitten kolmonen ja ysi samalla reittiosuudella, peräkkäin kuin köyhän talon porsaat! Onko se nykyaikana mahdotonta suunnitella aikatauluja...


Ymmärtämättä kovin paljon aikataulusuunnittelusta vastaan tuohon että mahdotonta on. Kolmosen liikennettä sotkee niin valtava määrä häiriötekijöitä, että taitaa olla ihan sama, millainen aikataulu sille suunnitellaan ja kuinka hyvin suunnittelu tehdään. Niin kauan kuin kolmonen ajaa ison osan reitistä autokaistoilla, kadunvarsipysäköinti ja jakeluautot pysäköivät sen tielle, bussit seisovat Kampin pysäkillä 150 sekuntia ratikan edessä ja turistit ostavat kertalippuja ja kyselevät milloin mitäkin niin kolmonen kulkee miten sattuu. Siinä ei aikataulut, oli ne sitten suunniteltu hyvin tai huonosti, paljon auta.

Kolmosen pitkät pysäkkiajat tulevat nyt hyvin esille, kun olen ollut museoliikenteen takia Kauppatorilla muutaman päivän aamusta iltaan. Pisimmillään 3T on tänä aikana seissyt KT:lla 7 min, kun 30 espanjalaisturistia kukin vuorollaan osti kertalipun ja taisi muutaman kysymyksenkin esittää kuljettajalle. Tuo on tietysti ääritapaus, mutta parin minuutin pysäkkiaikoja sillä on KT:lla jatkuvasti ainakin nyt kesällä. Ajoittain 3T häiritsee museoliikennettä aika voimakkaastikin, kun se seisoo pysäkillä niin kauan että lopulta menevät valoetuudetkin kun vaunu ei lähde liikkeelle ja museojuna jumittaa perässä.

Sikäli jännä juttu, että alunperin vähän mietimme, mahtaako museoliikenne hitautensa takia häiritä vuoroliikennettä. No, nyt on osoittautunut, että asia on juurikin päinvastoin; 3T häiritsee museolinjaa.  :Smile:

----------


## Albert

13.8.: HKL 154 linjalla 6/8. Ja karamelliäkin jaettiin.
Bulevardin uusien ulokepysäkkien kohdalla raskas liikenne ei mahdu kohtaamaan, kun kadun toiseen reunaan on pysäköity henkilöautoja. Näyttipä raitiovaunun / bussinkin kohtaaminen olevan hankalaa.
Mukava pikku lisä Bulevardin tukkoisuuteen.

----------


## rvk1249

13.8.2009 vuorossa 1 koko päivän HKL 162.

----------


## aki

13.8

Linjan 1A iltaruuhkassa vaunu 153

----------


## Albert

> 13.8 Linjan 1A iltaruuhkassa vaunu 153


Edelleen pilsnerivaunu?

----------


## rvk1249

> Edelleen pilsnerivaunu?


Kyllä, edelleen.

----------


## iiko

> 13.8.2009 vuorossa 1 koko päivän HKL 162.


Ja 1A:lla olikin tuollin sitten melkein kaikki vaihtoehdot liikenteessä (manne [153], välipalamanne [162], vario, "tavallinen" nivel). Ainoastaan välipalaniveltä en havainnut..

----------


## GT8N

14.8.

Vaunut 33 ja 62 koeajossa
85 / 3B/T
154 6/8:lla, myös karkkitarjoilua
H1 vaihtoi maisemaa Vallilasta Koskelaan

----------


## Jusa

> 14.8.
> 
> 154 6/8:lla, myös karkkitarjoilua


Onkohan pilsnerivaunussa myös tarjoilua?

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> Bulevardin uusien ulokepysäkkien kohdalla raskas liikenne ei mahdu kohtaamaan, kun kadun toiseen reunaan on pysäköity henkilöautoja. Näyttipä raitiovaunun / bussinkin kohtaaminen olevan hankalaa.
> Mukava pikku lisä Bulevardin tukkoisuuteen.


Järkyttävä halpaversio tuo Bulevardi! Miksei kiskotusta siirretty pysäkkien luona kadun reunaa päin kuin vaikkapa Snellmaninkadulla? Nyt, kesäkelillä, ratikoiden ja bussien + kuorma-autot kohtaaminen pysäkkikorokkeiden kohdalla on senttipeliä. Entäs talvikelillä, jos jääpolanteen päällä vähänkin esiintyy sivusuuntaista liikettä. Sittenpä voi olla ratikka ja bussi tai kuormuri mukavasti kylki kylkeä vasten halauksessa. Lisävahinkojen välttämiseksi irroitus on tosi tarkkaa puuhaa ja liikenne tukkintuu pahoin ja pitkäksi aikaa, jolloin kaikki ovat täysin Möllis! !sillis! !sillöM MöllöM. :/
Helsingin liikennesuunnittelu on muutenkin viime aikoina kunnostautunut ahtaiden paikkojen tekemisessä...

----------


## 339-DF

> Järkyttävä halpaversio tuo Bulevardi! Miksei kiskotusta siirretty pysäkkien luona kadun reunaa päin kuin vaikkapa Snellmaninkadulla?


Se on nimenomaan halpaversio, ja tilapäinen sellainen. Katu on menossa täydelliseen peruskorjaukseen muutaman vuoden sisällä, ja silloin mietitään uusiksi ratikkapysäkitkin. Kaupunginmuseo on ilmoittanut, että jalkakäytävälinjojen on oltava tällä kadulla suorat, eli ulokepysäkkejä ei saa tehdä ja nyt tehdyt siis puretaan kunnostuksen yhteydessä.

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> Se on nimenomaan halpaversio, ja tilapäinen sellainen. Katu on menossa täydelliseen peruskorjaukseen muutaman vuoden sisällä, ja silloin mietitään uusiksi ratikkapysäkitkin. Kaupunginmuseo on ilmoittanut, että jalkakäytävälinjojen on oltava tällä kadulla suorat, eli ulokepysäkkejä ei saa tehdä ja nyt tehdyt siis puretaan kunnostuksen yhteydessä.


Uffaffaa uffafffaa ja voi nääs nääs nääs! En voi ymmärtää, miksi tällainen liikennettä haittaava tilapäisjärjestely piti parin vuoden takia tehdä?  :Sad:

----------


## Jusa

> En voi ymmärtää, miksi tällainen liikennettä haittaava tilapäisjärjestely piti parin vuoden takia tehdä?


Saadaan näyttämään raitiovaunuliikennöinti kalliilta!  :Laughing:

----------


## Kimmo

Hallelujaa siis Bulevardin osalta taas ihan tyhmyyksiä.. Veronmaksajien rahoja turhanpäiten kankkulan kaivoon parin vuoden takia. Työllistävä vaikutus lienee ilmeinen.

----------


## Fabio

> Uffaffaa uffafffaa ja voi nääs nääs nääs! En voi ymmärtää, miksi tällainen liikennettä haittaava tilapäisjärjestely piti parin vuoden takia tehdä?


Ahdastahan tuolla on,mutta matkustajien turvallisuus paranee oleellisesti.Ei tarvitse varoa oikealta ratikkaa ohittavia autoilijoita ennen ovien aukaisua.
Talvella tulee ongelmia,isot eivät mahdu samaan aikaan pysäkin kohdalle. :Confused:

----------


## rvk1249

> 10. 8. 2009:
> 
> HKL 150 liikehti keskipäivällä keskustassa (tilausajossa).


YLE Teema näytti ohjelman, jota vaunun sisällä kuvattiin. Linkki vie YLEn Areenalle, missä ohjelman voi katsoa rajoitetun ajan.

----------


## 339-DF

Havaintoja liikenteestä lauantaina 15.8.: linjalla 9 vaunut 76, 80 ja 85 (taas!). Vaunu 162 linjalla 6 ja 151 linjalla 7A.

----------


## Albert

> Havaintoja liikenteestä lauantaina 15.8.: linjalla 9 vaunut 76, 80 ja 85 (taas!). Vaunu 162 linjalla 6 ja 151 linjalla 7A.


Mielenkiintoinen "lauantaisijoittelu", varsinkin MLNRV:t.

Mutta mielenkiintoista olisi myös tietää mitä kuuluu MLNRV-vaunuille 86, 99, 101 ja 102 sekä kolmelle "orvolle" väliosalle.

----------


## GT8N

14.8.

153 ja 162 1A:lla

----------


## Kotkalainen

16.8.

HKL 86 linjalla 3B/T kiertäen vanhan 3T:n suuntaista lenkkiä.

----------


## HKL 85

17.8
vaunut 76 ja 85 linjalla 3B/T
vaunu 223 linjalla 9 kääntyi Mikonkadulla (sporakoffin silmukassa, muuta nimeä en muista) takaisin Hakaniemeen päin
vaunut 86 ja 154 (marianne) linjalla 6/8
ja tunnistamaton vaunu linjalla 3B kääntyi Mikonkadulle

----------


## risukasa

18.8

Edelleen useita vaunuja ilman LIVAa liikenteessä. Nähtävästi pitkin päivää on Töölön pistolla vaihdettu toimivia vaunuja tilalle. Äskettäin oli vielä #85 LIVA-vikaisena linjalla 3B/T vuorossa 24. Myös linjan 9 vuorossa 82 (matalavuoro) oli alkupäivästä livaton vaunu.

----------


## Albert

19.08.:
HKL 154 aina vain linjalla 6/8.
HKL 153 linjalla 1A (iltaruuhkahavainto)
HKL mlnrv 76 linjalla 3 (exB)
HKL mlnrv 86 oli myös jollain linjalla.
HKL mlnrv 101 koeajolla (tai sitten siirrettiin Koskelaan seisomaan).
Puoliltapäivin yksi 7B Hämeentien / Sturenkadun kautta ja myöhemmin
yksi 7A Brahenkadun / Karhupuiston kautta. Syy??

----------


## risukasa

Parempaa ketjua ei löytynyt, joten: Eilen 18.8. annettiin määräys, jonka mukaan kaikissa raideristeyksissä ajetaan tästä lähtien 10 km/h.

19.8. Iltapäivällä vaunu #80 linjalla 7B, vuoro 174.

----------


## Albert

> Parempaa ketjua ei löytynyt, joten: Eilen 18.8. annettiin määräys, jonka mukaan kaikissa raideristeyksissä ajetaan tästä lähtien 10 km/h..


Eivätköhän tähän ketjuun sovi myös raitioliikennehavainnot, ratatyöhavainnot jne...

----------


## SD202

> 19.08.:
> HKL 154 aina vain linjalla 6/8.
> HKL 153 linjalla 1A (iltaruuhkahavainto)
> HKL mlnrv 76 linjalla 3 (exB)
> HKL mlnrv 86 oli myös jollain linjalla.
> HKL mlnrv 101 koeajolla (tai sitten siirrettiin Koskelaan seisomaan).
> Puoliltapäivin yksi 7B Hämeentien / Sturenkadun kautta ja myöhemmin
> yksi 7A Brahenkadun / Karhupuiston kautta. Syy??


HKL mlnrv 80 oli sen sijaan 7B:llä. 
HKL 151 "Frezza" taasen linjalla 7A. Oliko se muuten Variotram 226 linjalla 7A, jonka näit oikaisevan Karhupuiston kautta? Syynä voisi olla vuoron myöhään jäänti, sillä jopa hitaudestaan moitittu Manne-vaunu eli HKL 151 "läähätti" vaunun 226 perässä Mäkelänkadulla. Palloilin tuosta hieman myöhemmin eli klo 18 aikaan Länsi-Pasilassa ja vaunujen 50 ja 151 välistä oli jäänyt yksi vuoro pois - eli juuri tuo vaunu 226. (Vuoronumeroita en katsonut.)

----------


## Compact

NrI 33:n nivelosassa on uudet Valmet/Strömberg -valmistajalaattatarrat. Sellaiset kuin NrII:ssa on jo ollut pitkään, metallisten alkuperäisten laattojen sijasta. 

Aiemmin on todettu, että ykkösiin tarroja ei laiteta, kun ei niissä sellaisia ole ikinä ollutkaan, mutta kakkosiin ne kyllä laitetaan. Nyt on olemassa jonkinverran kakkosia ilman ko. "laattoja", ja ykkösissä siis ainakin tuossa.

----------


## Albert

> Oliko se muuten Variotram 226 linjalla 7A, jonka näit oikaisevan Karhupuiston kautta?


Vario se oli, mutten numeroa muista.
20.8.: Tänään liikenteessä HKL 151, 153, 154, 339 (muiden muassa).
Puolilta päivin kaksi 3B:tä - Ooppera - Helsinginkatu - Kaarlenkatu -.

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> Parempaa ketjua ei löytynyt, joten: Eilen 18.8. annettiin määräys, jonka mukaan kaikissa raideristeyksissä ajetaan tästä lähtien 10 km/h.


Ai kun on nopeaa raitioliikennettä! 
Ja jos ratikka ajaa just nuolen vaihtuessa viivaksi risteykseen (vaikkapa Oopperan kohdalla) ja jää sitten köröttelemään konttausvauhtia ristikkoon, muu liikenne häiriintyy pahasti!
Ovatko tähänkin syynä matalalattiaiset Wauriotramit? Jottei tulisi katuun, kiskoihin ja lähirakennuksiin tärinävaurioita ja wauriotramit itsessäänkin pysyisivät vähän paremmin ehjinä...
Eiväthän vanhat Valmet-nivelet ole ralliajosta moksiskaan.

Muuten, kuinkahan kauan esimerkiksi Sederholmin talo Senaatintorin nurkassa pysyy kasassa? On nääs lievästi sanottuna reippaat tärinät siinä Wauriotramin rämistessä ohi. Eipä Valmetit ja aikanaan Laihialaisetkaan samassa paikassa juurikaan vibraatiota antaneet.

----------


## ess

> Eiväthän vanhat Valmet-nivelet ole ralliajosta moksiskaan.


Kiskojahan tuo ralliajo tuntuu syövän.

----------


## risukasa

> Ja jos ratikka ajaa just nuolen vaihtuessa viivaksi risteykseen (vaikkapa Oopperan kohdalla) ja jää sitten köröttelemään konttausvauhtia ristikkoon, muu liikenne häiriintyy pahasti!
> Ovatko tähänkin syynä matalalattiaiset Wauriotramit?


Näinpä se häiriintyy, ja pitkällä aikavälillä on kuskien fiksuinta jaksaa vaan jurrutella sitä kymppiä. Mitä enemmän liikenne häiriintyy, niin sitä enemmän löytyy halua korjata suoja-aikoja.

Tärinän osalta ilman muuta Variotramit ovat ne joista pahimmat meluongelmat syntyvät. Mutta kympin nopeuden idea on myös se, että kun se (nykyisellä ratateknologialla kohtalaisen todennäköinen) suistuminen tapahtuu, niin tulee vähemmän tunkkaamista.

----------


## JT

> 19.08.:
> HKL mlnrv 76 linjalla 3 (exB)


#76 pyydettiin kolmoselle suunnitteluyksikön puolesta matkustajalaskentalaitteiden testausta varten. Yksi asia mikä varmasti ei toiminut oli kilpien vaihtuminen eli ainakin pari tuntia ajettiin Eläintarhalta länteen 3B:n tunnuksella.

----------


## GT8N

20.8.

HKL 233 saapui Koskelaan 18.42 kilvin "1 Linjat Linjerna"  :Shocked:

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> Näinpä se häiriintyy, ja pitkällä aikavälillä on kuskien fiksuinta jaksaa vaan jurrutella sitä kymppiä. Mitä enemmän liikenne häiriintyy, niin sitä enemmän löytyy halua korjata suoja-aikoja.


Jassoo sitä ollaan liikenteessä kiusaamassa muita? Mitä enemmän raitiovaunuille annetaan hidastelun takia aikaa risteyksissä, muu liikenne, autot, bussit, rahdinkuljetus joutuvat entistä pidempään epäekologisesti käryyttämään tyhjäkäynnillä liikennevaloissa. Tai vielä pahempaa, joutua pysähtelemään entistäkin enemmän liikennevaloissa. Mikä energianhukka! Eli toisin sanoen raitiovaunuetuudet silloin kun ne väärin toteutettuina haittaavat autoliikennettä mediaseksikkäästi ilmaistuna kiihdyttävät ilmastonmuutosta!  :Smile: 

Aikoinaan kuljettajakurssilla käytiin liikennevalo-ohjauskeskuksessa vierailulla. Siellä sanottiin, että autoille aina vain enemmän punaista valoa ja jalankulkijoille ym. vihreää. Eli siis ei ole aikomustakaan tehdä liikennevaloista toimivia autoliikenteen (myös bussit ja muu hyötyliikenne) sujuvuuden kannalta. Jos siis on tarkoitus Helsingissä tehdä autoliikenteestä tökkivää, päästöt ja energianhukka kasvavat. Voisiko tällainen suunnittelu olla ympäristörikos?  :Smile:   :Sad:  
Möllistyttääkö? Onkohan kukaan muu tullut ajatelleeksi asiaa tältä kannalta?
Tokihan varsinkin Helsingin keskustaan tulo henkilöautolla on useimmiten turhaa, julkisillakin pääsisi. Mutta tekemällä henkilöautoille hallaa, kärsii samalla myös hyötyliikenne, bussit ja kuorma-autot ym. Jos henkilöautoilua halutaan rajoittaa, pitäisi se tehdä muulla tavoin.

----------


## hylje

Jos henkilöautoliikenteestä tehtäisiin sujuvampaa jalankulkijoiden kustannuksella, millä perusteella vapautunut kapasiteetti ei tulisi samantien uusien autoilijoiden käyttöön? Tukkoonhan se menisi yhä. Pienempi paha tyhjäkäyttää pienempää määrää autoja.

Jalankulun toimivuus on myös joukkoliikenteelle keskeinen juttu. Pysäkiltä kun pitää kävellä kohteeseen usein monen tien yli.

----------


## late-

> Aikoinaan kuljettajakurssilla käytiin liikennevalo-ohjauskeskuksessa vierailulla. Siellä sanottiin, että autoille aina vain enemmän punaista valoa ja jalankulkijoille ym. vihreää. Eli siis ei ole aikomustakaan tehdä liikennevaloista toimivia autoliikenteen (myös bussit ja muu hyötyliikenne) sujuvuuden kannalta.


Haluaisin samoja sieniä kuin sinulla on, jos moista olet kuullut. Omilla vierailuillani liikenteenohjauskeskukseen ja sittemmin töissä liikenteenohjauksen suunnittelijoiden kanssa tekemisissä ollessani en ole koskaan kuullut vastaavaa. Sen olen kuullut ja sisäistänyt, että liikennevalojen suunnittelussa joudutaan asettamaan vastakkain keskenään ristiriitaisia tekijöitä, joista turvallisuus tulee aina ensin. Senkin tiedän, ettei yksittäiselle taholle voi koskaan olla täysin mieliksi. Tarkoituksellista haitantekoa ei kuitenkaan kohdisteta mihinkään osapuoleen. Jos autovirtoja rajoitetaan, siihen on aina jokin selkeä syy. Varmasti jossain vaiheessa jalankulkuakin on suosittu, jos se historiallisesti on ollut altavastaajan asemassa.

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> Jos henkilöautoliikenteestä tehtäisiin sujuvampaa jalankulkijoiden kustannuksella, millä perusteella vapautunut kapasiteetti ei tulisi samantien uusien autoilijoiden käyttöön? Tukkoonhan se menisi yhä. Pienempi paha tyhjäkäyttää pienempää määrää autoja.
> 
> Jalankulun toimivuus on myös joukkoliikenteelle keskeinen juttu. Pysäkiltä kun pitää kävellä kohteeseen usein monen tien yli.


Jos vastasit marinaani, et tainnut sitä ymmärtää...
Henkilöautoliikennettä tulee rajoittaa, mutta ei häiritsemällä sitä liikennevaloilla epäekologisesti vaan vaikkapa ruuhkamaksuilla.
Pointtihan on minulla siinä, että nykyinen helsinkiläinen liikennevalot parinkymmenen metrin välein -liikennesuunnittelu on epäekologinen liikenteen päästöjen ja energiankulutuksen kannalta, kun valoja ei voi eikä haluta ajastaa keskenään sujuvan liikenteen takaamiseksi.
Liikennevalot tulisi ajastaa keskenään niin, ettei autoliikenne joudu turhaan pysähtelemään. Monet liikennevalot voisi käytännössä täysin turhina poistaa, ei joka suojatie tarvitse valoja. Se, että tällöin jalankulkijat joutuisivat mahdollisesti odottamaan hieman pidempään vihreää tai jos joutuvat kävelemään pidemmälle kun eivät uskalla valo-ohjaamatonta suojatietä käyttää on siis ekologisempaa.
Vilkkaissa risteyksissä, joissa on myös paljon jalankulkuliikennettä, voisi käyttää kuten muualla maailmassa jalankulkutunneleita suojateiden sijaan, näin jalankulusta tulisi turvallisempaa eikä tarvitsisi odotella valoissa.

----------


## hylje

Tunnelit ovat kalliita ja vielä kalliimpia tehdä selkeiksi ja viihtyisiksi. Ylikulut ovat kömpelöitä ellei niitä yhdistetä kalliisti ympäristön taloihin joka on nimbyilyn ja museoviraston kannalta todella hauskaa. Suojateitä tulee varmasti olemaan. 

Autojen liikennevaloista saa vaikka läpijuoksusujuvia kun kapasiteettia pudotetaan riittävästi. Kun valot ovat kussakin risteyksessä riittävän kauan punaisella, voidaan vihreät aallot järjestää aina molempiin suuntiin risteyksissäkin.

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> Haluaisin samoja sieniä kuin sinulla on, jos moista olet kuullut. Omilla vierailuillani liikenteenohjauskeskukseen ja sittemmin töissä liikenteenohjauksen suunnittelijoiden kanssa tekemisissä ollessani en ole koskaan kuullut vastaavaa. Sen olen kuullut ja sisäistänyt, että liikennevalojen suunnittelussa joudutaan asettamaan vastakkain keskenään ristiriitaisia tekijöitä, joista turvallisuus tulee aina ensin. Senkin tiedän, ettei yksittäiselle taholle voi koskaan olla täysin mieliksi. Tarkoituksellista haitantekoa ei kuitenkaan kohdisteta mihinkään osapuoleen. Jos autovirtoja rajoitetaan, siihen on aina jokin selkeä syy. Varmasti jossain vaiheessa jalankulkuakin on suosittu, jos se historiallisesti on ollut altavastaajan asemassa.


Tässä on jo yli yhdeksän vuoden ajan joutunut liikennevalojen toimivuutta tutkimaan käytännössä bussin ratin takaa, joten en suinkaan puhu ihan mitä sylki suuhun tuo!
Kaikkialla, missä on viime aikoina liikennevaloja uusittu, liikenteen sujuvuus on huonontunut. Esimerkkinä käyköön Kaivokatu ja Kaisaniemenkatu. Kaivokadulla valot toimivat suhteessa toisiinsa miten sattuu ja pysähtymättä valoihin on lähes mahdottomuus ajaa. Sama vika on Kaisaniemenkadulla erityisesti iltaisin ja viikonloppuisin. Myös Hämeentiellä Hakaniemen ja Sörnäisten välillä on sama ongelma hiljaisemman liikenteen aikoina.
Enkä muuten ole ajatuksineni yksin! 
Tulepa käymään vaikkapa Ruskeasuon varikolla ja kyselepä mielipiteitä taukotuvassa. Ja jos siellä rupeat väittämään, ettei pidä paikkaansa, oletteko nauttineet sieniä, saattapi käydä niin, että herra joutuu poistumaan paikalta häntä koipien välissä hyvin vikkelään!  :Smile:

----------


## a__m

Mutu-tuntumallahan näissä asioissa yleensä mennäänkin. Entisen liikenteenohjauskeskuksen sivustolta löytyy mm. suurimpien "valtakatujen", esim. Hämeentien tai Mechelininkadun liikennevalojen yhteenkytkentäkaavioita. Niitä tutkailemalla opin ymmärtämään esmes sen, miksi Hämeentien ja Kustaa Vaasan tien risteyksen jälkeisiin suojatievaloihin Kumpulassa Hermannin rantatien punaisista valoista lähtiessä ei voi ajaa 50 km/h joutumatta hidastamaan.




> Kaikkialla, missä on viime aikoina liikennevaloja uusittu, liikenteen sujuvuus on huonontunut.


Onpa myös kiinnitettävä huomiota liikennevalo-ohjauksen uusimisien lisäksi liikennemäärien jatkuvaan kasvuun. Yksinkertaistettuna todettakoon, kuten tälläkin foorumilla niin satoja ja satoja kertoja ovat eri asiantuntijat todistaneet, että risteyksilläkin on välityskykynsä, samoin kaduilla ja kaistoilla. Kun risteyksen kapasiteetti ylitetään, varmasti ruuhkautumista syntyy.

Helsingin - ja pk-seudun yleensäkin - liikennevalo-ohjausta pidän sangen onnistuneena verrattuna vaikkapa Turun tai Jyväskylän keskusta-alueisiin, joissa suurin osa liikennevaloista edelleen on kello-ohjattuja vailla mitään ilmaisimia. On turhauttavaa seisoa klo 00.30 yöllä pikkuautollaan risteyksessä punaisen takana odottelemassa 75 sekunnin valokierron kulumista loppuun.

Liikennevalo-ohjaukseen voidaan vaikuttaa erilaisin ilmaisimin. En nyt sanoisi, että raitioliikenteen sujuvuus erityisesti on huonontunut, ainakaan liikennevaloista johtuen, ja kieltämättä on ollut miellyttävää ajella HELMI-laitteistoilla varustettuja linja-autoja. Useimmiten valot ovat toimineet loogisesti.

Hakamäentien, Vihdintien ja Mannerheimintien risteyksessä uusittiin juuri liikennevalot liittyen valmistuneeseen tunnelityömaahan. Entistä lyhyempi vihreä sivuttaissuunnassa Vihdintie-Hakamäentie on käytännöllisesti poistanut risteyksen ruuhkat tyystin. Ei tarvitse enää jonotella Tilkanmäestä saakka (ainakaan bussikaistalla).

Sen sijaan Vihdintien ja Lapinmäentien valo-ohjauksesta voidaan olla monta mieltä. Liikennesuunnittelupäällikön (vai kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunnan?) päätöksellä Turkuun opastetaan nyt Vihdintien ympyrän kautta Huopalahdentielle, mutta Lapinmäentien vihreä nuoli Hakamäentien tunnelista päin on aika vahva verrattuna Vihdintien liikenteeseen ympyrästä kohti tunnelia.




> Myös Hämeentiellä Hakaniemen ja Sörnäisten välillä on sama ongelma hiljaisemman liikenteen aikoina.


Tästä liikenteenohjauskeskuksen kysymyspalstalla onkin ollut about vajaa vuosikymmen sitten juttua. HKL:n pyynnöstä Hämeentien liikennevalo-ohjaus on tehty tökkiväksi Sörnäisten pysäkkialueen ruuhkautumisen välttämiseksi. Harmi toki, että samasta älynväläyksestä kärsii myös Hämeentien kohtuullisen vilkas raitioliikenne.

En voi toki ymmärtää, miksi tuota samaa liikennevalo-ohjelmaa on käytettävä ruuhkan hellitettyä.

----------


## Albert

> Helsingin - ja pk-seudun yleensäkin - liikennevalo-ohjausta pidän sangen onnistuneena verrattuna vaikkapa Turun tai Jyväskylän keskusta-alueisiin, joissa suurin osa liikennevaloista edelleen on kello-ohjattuja vailla mitään ilmaisimia. On turhauttavaa seisoa klo 00.30 yöllä pikkuautollaan risteyksessä punaisen takana odottelemassa 75 sekunnin valokierron kulumista loppuun.


Helsinkiläisenä iltatyöläisenä (pakko käyttää omaa kotteroa) huomaa mukavasti kuinka valoristeyksissä on kotimatkalla päällä "älykäs" kierto. Ja toisaalta aivan "turhat" valot siihen aikaan ovat pimeinä.
Jaksan kuitenkin ihmetellä, että Hämeentiellä Hakaniemen ja Viidennen linjan välillä raitiovaunu joutuu lähes aina pysähtymään punaisiin kolme kertaa.
Ja Runeberginkatu on ratikoille varsinainen sumppu valojen vuoksi.
21.8.: Kaarlenkadulla väliin pitkät rv - autojonot, kun kolmonenkin kääntyy Hesarille oikealle. Valojen kierto ei taida oikein suosia tuota suuntaa.
Muuten juuri siinä oleva vaihteen opastin on peitetty mustalla muovilla (ollut jo jonkin aikaa).

----------


## ess

> 21.8.: Kaarlenkadulla väliin pitkät rv - autojonot, kun kolmonenkin kääntyy Hesarille oikealle. Valojen kierto ei taida oikein suosia tuota suuntaa.
> Muuten juuri siinä oleva vaihteen opastin on peitetty mustalla muovilla (ollut jo jonkin aikaa).


Tuossa valon saaminen kestää todella pitkään (yli minuutin) myös Flemarin suuntaan. Itseasiassa useasti olen nähnyt kun edessä on jotain hekilöautoilijoita, että he eivät malta edes odottaa valon vaihtumista vaan lähtevät punaisia päin. Ilmeisesti luulevat että valot on jotenkin rikki tms.

----------


## a__m

> Helsinkiläisenä iltatyöläisenä (pakko käyttää omaa kotteroa) huomaa mukavasti kuinka valoristeyksissä on kotimatkalla päällä "älykäs" kierto. Ja toisaalta aivan "turhat" valot siihen aikaan ovat pimeinä.


Tarkoitinkin sitä, että ei meillä Kehä III:lla ole samanlaista kello-ohjausta yöaikaan kuin esimerkiksi pitkään oli Turun Puisto- ja Koulukaduilla tai ajettaessa Hirvensalosta kohti keskustaa, vaan valojen palaessa kokopunaisella saa se suunta vihreää, josta autoja on tulossa (toisaalta myös silkka turvallisuusriski 70 km/h alueella; muutostyöt tuollakin mainitulla Kehä III:lla tosin ovat nyt viimein alkaneet!)

Sen sijaan juurikin mainitut Kaisaniemenkatu sekä erityisesti mieleeni tuleva Nordenskiöldinkatu-Reijolankatu -akseli ovat ongelmallisia. Madonnan konsertin jälkeen, kun Mannerheimintietä pohjoiseen kulki suunnaton virta autoja, pullonkaula muodostui juurikin Nordenskiöldinkadun sekä Mannerheimintien risteykseen, jonka valot olivat ilmeisesti jonkinlaisessa ruuhkaohjelmassa antaen paljon vihreää poikittaisliikenteelle. Ja jonoa riitti aina Oopperalle saakka.

Silkkoja idioottimaisuuksiakin alueelta löytyy. Mutta valo-ohjauksen joustavuus moneen muuhun suureen kaupunkiseutuun verrattuna on siltikin huomattavaa.

----------


## HKL 85

21.8
hieman nostalgisuutta :joku nrvll:ista oli juuttunut simonkadulle, joten seuraava vuoro(vaunulla 230) ajettiin vanhaa reittiä Arkadiakadun kautta

----------


## 339-DF

> 21.8
> hieman nostalgisuutta :joku nrvll:ista oli juuttunut simonkadulle


Tietääkö kukaan, mistä tämä johtui? Taisi olla jo toinen kerta? Mietin vaan, ettei nämä nyt johda siihen että Simonkatu todetaan ajokelvottomaksi Jätkäsaaren ratikalle...

----------


## ess

> Tietääkö kukaan, mistä tämä johtui? Taisi olla jo toinen kerta? Mietin vaan, ettei nämä nyt johda siihen että Simonkatu todetaan ajokelvottomaksi Jätkäsaaren ratikalle...


Vielä on pahin testi edessä: lehtikelit. Ei tarvita kuin joku henkilöauto joka koukkaa eteen joudutaan pysähtymään ylämäkeen. Pahimmillaan pitää peruuttaa takaisin ottamaan vauhtia.

----------


## risukasa

> Jassoo sitä ollaan liikenteessä kiusaamassa muita?


Ei, vaan ajamassa turvallisesti ympäristöystävällisesti. En puhu mistään kiusallaan hidastelusta, vaan *nopeusrajoitusten noudattamisesta*. Käytännössä siis nopeusrajoituksen ylärajalla. Tuskin kukaan ratikkakuski yrittää ajaa ristikoissa yhtään hiljempaa kuin tasan kymppiä. Siihen ongelmaan, että nopeusrajoitukset ovat näin alhaiset, tarvitaan tekninen ratkaisu, ja sellaista parhaillaan myös valmistellaan.

Simonkadun mäen ongelmahan on lähinnä se ettei siihen pysty ottamaan vauhtia Manskun risteyksen takia. Toisaalta hyvällä tehonhallinnalla ja ennakoivalla hiekankäytöllä tuo mäki tuskin on mahdoton nousta millään kelillä. Kuskilla pitää vaan olla jonkinlainen aavistus siitä, että nyt voi olla liukasta.

Lisää vanhoja havaintoja: 21.8.2009: Bombardierin koeajossa ollut vaunu 216 suistui Hesari x Kaarle -risteyksessä iltakymmenen aikoihin.

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> Ei, vaan ajamassa turvallisesti ympäristöystävällisesti. En puhu mistään kiusallaan hidastelusta, vaan *nopeusrajoitusten noudattamisesta*. Käytännössä siis nopeusrajoituksen ylärajalla. Tuskin kukaan ratikkakuski yrittää ajaa ristikoissa yhtään hiljempaa kuin tasan kymppiä. Siihen ongelmaan, että nopeusrajoitukset ovat näin alhaiset, tarvitaan tekninen ratkaisu, ja sellaista parhaillaan myös valmistellaan.


Eri asia on, mikä on järkevää ja mikä ei. Jos ongelma on vauriotrameissa, ajettakoon vain niillä hiljaa. Eilen korvauslinjaa 8X ajaessani sain palautetta, että bussilla matka sujuu paljon joutuisammin kuin kökkivällä ratikalla! !sillöM
Kumma kyllä, ennen mentiin samanlaisista vaihteista ja ristikoista ihan eri vauhtia. Muistan ajan ennen Mäkelänrinteen uimakeskuksen pysäkkiä, jolloin ykkösellä Käpylästä päin tultiin ristikkoon ja myötävaihteeseen useasti ainakin neljääkymppiä...  :Smile: 
Toki matkustajan kannalta liiallinen kaahaaminen on epämukavaa mutta niin on myös tökkivä ajaminen, vaikkapa ensin neljääkymppiä, sitten jarrutus vaihteelle konttausvauhtiin, sitten taas sata metriä lujempaa ja taas ristikkoon konttausvauhtia...

----------


## tlajunen

> Eilen korvauslinjaa 8X ajaessani sain palautetta, että bussilla matka sujuu paljon joutuisammin kuin kökkivällä ratikalla!


Kuinka paljon nopeammin todellisena ajoaikana, ja kuinka paljon nopeusrajoituksia ylittämällä?

Nykivä hurjastelu tuntuu taatusti joutuisammalta, kuin pumpulimaisen tasaisesti matkaavalla raitiovaunulla.

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> Kuinka paljon nopeammin todellisena ajoaikana, ja kuinka paljon nopeusrajoituksia ylittämällä?
> 
> Nykivä hurjastelu tuntuu taatusti joutuisammalta, kuin pumpulimaisen tasaisesti matkaavalla raitiovaunulla.


Eipä nopeusrajoituksia voinut ylitellä kun on hieman epätasainen ajoalusta... Mutta Carrus Cityn nopeat ovet pysäkeillä ja eikä tarvinnut vaihteissa hidastella, siitä se syntyy!

Toisen käden havainto perjantailta 20.8. vaunu 165 oli kuulema tilurissa. Olikohan ko. vaunun ensimmäinen kaupallinen ajo?

----------


## Elmo Allen

> EMutta Carrus Cityn nopeat ovet pysäkeillä ja eikä tarvinnut vaihteissa hidastella, siitä se syntyy!


Todennäköisesti myös siitä, että ikinä suurin osa käyttäjistä ei löydä poikkeuslinjoja, joten pysäkeillä menee vähemmän aikaa ja niitä pystyy ohittelemaan enemmän.

----------


## MrArakawa

> Jaksan kuitenkin ihmetellä, että Hämeentiellä Hakaniemen ja Viidennen linjan välillä raitiovaunu joutuu lähes aina pysähtymään punaisiin kolme kertaa.
> Ja Runeberginkatu on ratikoille varsinainen sumppu valojen vuoksi.


Hämeentiellä on kyllä sinänsä hyvät raitiovaunuetuisuudet, mutta ongelma on siinä, että tunnistus tapahtuu yksi risteys kerrallaan. Kun ratikka on Hämeentien päässä, annetaan etuisuutta vain seuraavalle valolle ja vasta ratikan ehdittyä sinne, sitten taas seuraavalle. Näin ollen jokin valoista ehtii useimmiten aina vaihtua punaiseksi. Lisäksi linjan 7B livaan on ohjelmoitu Hakaniemen ja Haapaniemen välinen etäisyys väärin, minkä vuoksi raitiovaunu saa etuisuudet noin 60 metriä myöhässä. Ongelma korjaantuu, jos kuljettaja askeltaa livan oikein Hakaniemen pysäkillä. 

Töölön puolella ihmetystä on herättänyt Runeberginkadun ja Caloniuksenkadun risteys, jossa aiemmin oli ihan hyvät valonpidennykset ja mm. yksi välivalo, mutta jossain vaiheessa kulunutta vuotta etuisuudet vain katosivat kokonaan.

----------


## ess

> Töölön puolella ihmetystä on herättänyt Runeberginkadun ja Caloniuksenkadun risteys, jossa aiemmin oli ihan hyvät valonpidennykset ja mm. yksi välivalo, mutta jossain vaiheessa kulunutta vuotta etuisuudet vain katosivat kokonaan.


Sen sijaan välivalo on palannut Hämeentien ja Mäkelänkadun risteyksessä. Tuo olikin varsinainen pullonkaula jos 6 tai 8 ja 7B osuivat paikalle samaan aikaan.

----------


## MrArakawa

> Sen sijaan välivalo on palannut Hämeentien ja Mäkelänkadun risteyksessä. Tuo olikin varsinainen pullonkaula jos 6 tai 8 ja 7B osuivat paikalle samaan aikaan.


Mainitset linjan 7B, joten tarkoittanet I-suuntaa. Risteyksessähän on vaihteenkääntäjällä tilattava valo, johon lukeutuu välivalo linjoille 6 ja 8. En ole huomannut, että tämä välivalo olisi ollut missään vaiheessa pois käytöstä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Todennäköisesti myös siitä, että ikinä suurin osa käyttäjistä ei löydä poikkeuslinjoja, joten pysäkeillä menee vähemmän aikaa ja niitä pystyy ohittelemaan enemmän.


Nekin, jotka löytäisivät, siirtävät matkojaan tai kulkevat muilla keinoin. Yksi kaverini kulkee päivittäin töihin Munkasta Ruoholahteen yhdistelmällä 4+8. Ajattelin kysyä häneltä kokemuksia 8X:stä eli vertailua ratikan ja bussin matkustusmukavuudesta, mutta turha toivo. Suunnitelma oli jo valmiina: X-päivinä 4+metro.  :Smile:

----------


## risukasa

> Eri asia on, mikä on järkevää ja mikä ei. Jos ongelma on vauriotrameissa, ajettakoon vain niillä hiljaa.


Aikataulujen pitää olla samat kaikille, joten hukkaan menee löysempi nopeusrajoitus muulle kalustolle. Eikä risteysten varaaminen ole mikään suuri ongelma, oikeasti ongelma on siinä, miten paljon muuta liikennettä siellä valoissa on odottamassa, sekä ehkä tietyt heikot toteutukset valotekniikassa.




> Eilen korvauslinjaa 8X ajaessani sain palautetta, että bussilla matka sujuu paljon joutuisammin kuin kökkivällä ratikalla!


Kuinkas muutenkaan kun bussi-infraan (oikeastaan henkilöautoinfraan) on sijoitettu niin runsaasti, raitiovaunukaistoissakin on maksatettu päällysteet joita pitkin bussi voi ohitella ruuhkat. Sitähän tässä odotellaan, että raitioratojen tekniikassakin päästäisiin nykyaikaiselle tasolle. Ja rymisevät Variot saataisiin korvattua paremmilla vaunuilla.




> Kumma kyllä, ennen mentiin samanlaisista vaihteista ja ristikoista ihan eri vauhtia.


Kumma kyllä, ennen sai tupakoidakin sisällä. Nykyään ovat radanvarren kiinteistönomistajien vaatimukset kovemmat, liikennettä pitää olla tungosajan ulkopuolellakin, mutta se ei saa meluta. Myös erilaisten onnettomuuksien vaikutusta raitioliikenteen tulokseen on vuosien varrella arvioitu uudestaan.

Havainto 23.8.2009 illalta: 7A:n viikonlopun hallireiteissä on nyt Urheilutalon rataremontista johtuen erikoisuus. Pasila-Mäkelä-Sture-Hesari-reitin sijaan tehdään kolmiokääntö Radanrakentajantien risteyksessä ja ajetaan 7B:n reittiä Töölöön.

----------


## Albert

24.8.: Kahdeksikko Kolmikulmassa ajoi sivuutusraidetta pysähtymättä päätepyskin ohitse. Oli jopa matkustajia. (Linjakilvessa "Salmisaari") Jos näin tehdään aina, niin miksihän pääteasemana mainitaan "Kolmikulma"? Esim Ylioppilastalo vaikka.
No Arkadiankadulla kuitenkin kasin linjakilvessä oli "Arabia" (jopa oikeaan suuntaan).
Kolmikulman suuntaan luki havaitsemissani Arkadiankadulla "Salmisaari".

----------


## risukasa

> 24.8.: Kahdeksikko Kolmikulmassa ajoi sivuutusraidetta pysähtymättä päätepyskin ohitse. Oli jopa matkustajia. (Linjakilvessa "Salmisaari") Jos näin tehdään aina, niin miksihän pääteasemana mainitaan "Kolmikulma"?


Harmillinen lapsus tosiaan. Mutta eipä tuosta mitään oikeaa haittaa tule, kunhan kuski jaksaa kuuluttaa Ylioppilastalolla, että Kolmikulmassa käydään vain kääntymässä. Tai no, se haitta kyllä, että joudutaan pysähtymään useammin Erottajan maitolaiturilla.

----------


## late-

> Tulepa käymään vaikkapa Ruskeasuon varikolla ja kyselepä mielipiteitä taukotuvassa. Ja jos siellä rupeat väittämään, ettei pidä paikkaansa, oletteko nauttineet sieniä, saattapi käydä niin, että herra joutuu poistumaan paikalta häntä koipien välissä hyvin vikkelään!


Ruskeasuon varikon taukotuvan väki varmasti laittaisikin tuota pikaa Helsingin valo-ohjauksen kuntoon, jos annettaisiin  :Smile: 

Vakavasti linja-autonkuljettajat ovat toki liikenteen ammattilaisia, mutta heidänkin ammatillinen näkökulmansa on valo-ohjauksen kannalta rajallinen. Esimerkiksi mainitsemallasi Kaivokadun - Kaisaniemenkadun osuudella risteävä jalankulkuliikenne on tunnetusti erittäin vahvaa ja vaatii oman osansa. Lisäksi tuolla osuudella on hankalasti risteäviä virtoja, joten sujuvaa kulkua ei koskaan voida taata kaikille osapuolille. Jos läpiajavat linjat saavat mennä vauhdilla, Rautatientorilta tulevat ja Mikonkadun ratikat saavat seistä tai sitten toisin päin. Ikävästi vielä niinkin, että Mikonkadun ratikkakin risteää tuplaten tuota Rautatientorin ulostuloa. Perättäisten liikennevalojen takia virtaa pitää joskus jopa pysäyttää näennäisesti ennen aikojaan, jotta saadaan seuraavalle risteysvälille tilaa sivulta mukaan tuleville.

Kaivokatu on myöskin jalankulun määrän ja nopeustason puolesta sellainen katu, ettei tavoitteena välttämättä ole pysähtymätön läpiajo. Pysähtymättömyydestä tahtoo seurata suurempia nopeuksia, joita ei toivota. Tämäkin on yksi syy, jonka takia liikennettä saatetaan hidastaa "turhaan" myös hiljaiseen aikaan, joskin yleensä syyt ovat muualla. Useammin kuin harvoin on niin, että tökkiväksi väitetyllä katuosuudella pääsisi kulkemaan jouhevasti, jos ei ajaisi kovempaa kuin on tarkoitus. Joskus se vaatii jopa alle rajoituksen ajamista, jos valoja ei muuten voida synkronoida lainkaan.

Valo-ohjaus ei silti ole täydellistä ja palautettakin on hyvä antaa. Valojen suunnittelijat eivät voi jatkuvasti seurata jokaista risteystä ja joskus valojen osat hajoavat tai vallitsevat liikennevirrat muuttuvat. Raitioliikennepuolelta valopalautetta kerätään jo jokseenkin järjestelmällisesti ja hankalimpia paikkoja on korjattu mahdollisuuksien mukaan.

----------


## ess

> 24.8.: Kahdeksikko Kolmikulmassa ajoi sivuutusraidetta pysähtymättä päätepyskin ohitse. Oli jopa matkustajia. (Linjakilvessa "Salmisaari") Jos näin tehdään aina, niin miksihän pääteasemana mainitaan "Kolmikulma"? Esim Ylioppilastalo vaikka.
> No Arkadiankadulla kuitenkin kasin linjakilvessä oli "Arabia" (jopa oikeaan suuntaan).
> Kolmikulman suuntaan luki havaitsemissani Arkadiankadulla "Salmisaari".


"Salmisaari"-teksti tulee suoraan livasta. Tekstiksi saa muutettua "Kolmikulma", mutta tällöin sisänäytöissä on linjatunnuksena 9. Tämä taas saattaa aiheuttaa sekaannusta Helsinginkadun pysäkillä kun matkustaja nousee kasiin ja sisällä lukeekin ysi. Mielestäni väärä määränpääteksti ei tässä tilanteessa ole ongelmallinen kun kuljettaja kuuluttaa Apollonkadun pysäkillä poikkeusreitin. Useimmat ihmiset eivät kuitenkaan lue määränpäätekstejä, vaan pelkän numeron.

----------


## Samppa

> Useammin kuin harvoin on niin, että tökkiväksi väitetyllä katuosuudella pääsisi kulkemaan jouhevasti, jos ei ajaisi kovempaa kuin on tarkoitus. Joskus se vaatii jopa alle rajoituksen ajamista, jos valoja ei muuten voida synkronoida lainkaan.


Tämän faktan luulisi ammattikuljettajan huomaavan ja ottavan huomioon ajamisessaan.

----------


## 339-DF

> Mielestäni väärä määränpääteksti ei tässä tilanteessa ole ongelmallinen kun kuljettaja kuuluttaa Apollonkadun pysäkillä poikkeusreitin.


Mielestäni väärä määränpääteksti nimenomaan on ongelmallinen, ja juurikin poikkeustilanteissa niiden tekstien olisi syytä olla kohdallaan, sen ainoan kerran kun niitä johonkin tarvitsee. Ei tähän ole mitään tekosyitä, se nyt vaan on niin että homman pitää toimia ja vääriä tekstejä ei tule sallia.

Ihmettelen, että poikkeustilanteisiin täysin soveltumaton järjestelmä ylipäätään voi olla olemassa ja markkinoilla. Sallisi edes manuaalisen kirjoittamisen, mutta ei.

----------


## hylje

Ihanteellisesti Livaa pitäisi voida ohjelmoida lennossa vaikka mihin kuperkeikkoihin.

Vaatisi kyllä varmaan uuden ja hienon kosketusnäyttösysteemin että onnistuisi fiksusti ja suoraviivaisesti: syötä linjatunnus, valitse ja hienosäädä linjaus kartalta tökkimällä. Ohjelma liimaisi ekan tökkäyksen lähimpään pysäkkiin, josta sitä voi raahata jos meni huti. Toka tökkäys määrittäisi puolestaan loppupisteen. Tämän jälkeen linjausta voi raahata oikeaan asentoon ja oikeisiin solmuihin itsensä kanssa useammalla sormella, ohjelma liimaa reitin mahdollisiin ratayhteyksiin.  Kyltitys päätellään lähtö- ja päätepysäkkien määränpäänimien mukaan: joka ikinen Helsingin ratikkapysäkki vaatisi siis oheensa järkevän määränpäänimen. Tämän jälkeen ohjelma generoi kilvitys- ja pysäkkiohjeet Livan ymmärtämässä muodossa joka on käyttökelpoinen sellaisenaan.

Toimivaan kenttäohjelmointiin voi myöhemmin lisätä reittipisteiden ja aikataulujen virittämisen. Myös liikennevaloetuuksia pitäisi voida ohjelmoida samaan tapaan lennossa, generoitu reitti tilaisi järkevät etuudet itsestään oikeaan aikaan. Liikennevalojärjestelmien kannattaa diskriminoida ohjelmointeja vaikka digitaalisen allekirjoituksen perusteella: esim. vain LOKin ohjelmointi saa käyttää järeimpiä keinoja, kuskin improvisoima ohjelmointi saa vain pyyntöjä.

Improvisointi on juttu sinänsä. Oli Liva-ohjelmointi tuotettu miten vain, ne on voitava jakaa joka vaunuun järkevästi ja suoraviivaisesti vaikka kesken ajon. Eikös Livaan kuulu GPRS-yhteys? Sillä pitäisi tulla läpi. Liva-ohjelmoinnin muuttuvat osat eivät voi mitenkään viedä edes megatavua linjaa kohti.

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> Mielestäni väärä määränpääteksti nimenomaan on ongelmallinen, ja juurikin poikkeustilanteissa niiden tekstien olisi syytä olla kohdallaan, sen ainoan kerran kun niitä johonkin tarvitsee. Ei tähän ole mitään tekosyitä, se nyt vaan on niin että homman pitää toimia ja vääriä tekstejä ei tule sallia.
> 
> Ihmettelen, että poikkeustilanteisiin täysin soveltumaton järjestelmä ylipäätään voi olla olemassa ja markkinoilla. Sallisi edes manuaalisen kirjoittamisen, mutta ei.


Onnistuuko ratikkaLivassa Poikkeusreitti-tekstin käyttö? Sitä kun en ole tässä viikon aikana nähnyt kertaakaan. Väärien pysäkkinimien pyöriminen näytöissä on säälittävän koomista. Bussien Thorebista sen saa parilla painalluksella ja takaisin normaalikäyttöön myös + pysäkkiaskellus paikoilleen.

----------


## ess

> Onnistuuko ratikkaLivassa Poikkeusreitti-tekstin käyttö? Sitä kun en ole tässä viikon aikana nähnyt kertaakaan. Väärien pysäkkinimien pyöriminen näytöissä on säälittävän koomista. Bussien Thorebista sen saa parilla painalluksella ja takaisin normaalikäyttöön myös + pysäkkiaskellus paikoilleen.


Poikkeusreitti-teksti on sisänäytöissä. Vuorottelee linjatunnuksen + määränpäätekstin kanssa. Ulkokilpiin sitä ei saa. Nuo väärät pysäkit saa pois kirjautumalla ulos livasta mutta tätä ei kannata tehdä, mikäli haluaa edes etäisesti pysyä aikataulussa. Pysäkkiaskelluksessa on sellainen kommervenkki että sillä ei pääse päätepysäkkien yli. Itse tekisin niin että ottaisin sisänäyttöjen sulakkeen auki, mutta kun saman sulakkeen takana on myös kilpilaitteet niin sitä ei voi tehdä.

----------


## GT8N

> Ihanteellisesti Livaa pitäisi voida ohjelmoida lennossa vaikka mihin kuperkeikkoihin.
> 
> Vaatisi kyllä varmaan uuden ja hienon kosketusnäyttösysteemin että onnistuisi fiksusti ja suoraviivaisesti: syötä linjatunnus, valitse ja hienosäädä linjaus kartalta tökkimällä. Ohjelma liimaisi ekan tökkäyksen lähimpään pysäkkiin, josta sitä voi raahata jos meni huti. Toka tökkäys määrittäisi puolestaan loppupisteen. Tämän jälkeen linjausta voi raahata oikeaan asentoon ja oikeisiin solmuihin itsensä kanssa useammalla sormella, ohjelma liimaa reitin mahdollisiin ratayhteyksiin.  Kyltitys päätellään lähtö- ja päätepysäkkien määränpäänimien mukaan: joka ikinen Helsingin ratikkapysäkki vaatisi siis oheensa järkevän määränpäänimen. Tämän jälkeen ohjelma generoi kilvitys- ja pysäkkiohjeet Livan ymmärtämässä muodossa joka on käyttökelpoinen sellaisenaan.
> 
> Toimivaan kenttäohjelmointiin voi myöhemmin lisätä reittipisteiden ja aikataulujen virittämisen. Myös liikennevaloetuuksia pitäisi voida ohjelmoida samaan tapaan lennossa, generoitu reitti tilaisi järkevät etuudet itsestään oikeaan aikaan. Liikennevalojärjestelmien kannattaa diskriminoida ohjelmointeja vaikka digitaalisen allekirjoituksen perusteella: esim. vain LOKin ohjelmointi saa käyttää järeimpiä keinoja, kuskin improvisoima ohjelmointi saa vain pyyntöjä.
> 
> Improvisointi on juttu sinänsä. Oli Liva-ohjelmointi tuotettu miten vain, ne on voitava jakaa joka vaunuun järkevästi ja suoraviivaisesti vaikka kesken ajon. Eikös Livaan kuulu GPRS-yhteys? Sillä pitäisi tulla läpi. Liva-ohjelmoinnin muuttuvat osat eivät voi mitenkään viedä edes megatavua linjaa kohti.


Tämä on täyttä asiaa!

Olen viime päivinä seuraillut pysäkkinäyttöja sekä linjakilpiä, eikä paljon kehuja satele. On käsittämätöntä, että kuljettajan korjatessa oikean määränpään linjakilpiin, alkavat sisänäytöt näyttää mitä sattuu. Eikö sähköisen informaation idea pitäisi olla se, että etenkin poikkeustilanteissa se antaisi sitä tärkeää oikaaa tietoa? (Mutta onhan se nähty miten metronkin näytöt toimii. Viime poikkeusliikenteessä Kulosaaressa näytössä luki Mellunmäkeen/Vuosaareen ja junassa Ruoholahti. Siitä on maallikonkin helppo lähteä arpomaan määränpäätä!) Miksi koko järjestemä on tehty niin huonoksi? Luulisi, että olisi edes sellainen vaihtoehto, että pysäkkinäytöt saisi pimeiksi, jos ne kuitenkin näyttävät mitä sattuu.

On silti selvää, ettei kovin hyvää kuvaa ei anna, kun Arkadiankadulla Töölöön mennessä linjakilvissä lukee 8, Salmisaari. Tai koskelaan mennessä -1, tai sitten mitä tahansa muuta, mitä liva sattuu keksimään.

Göteborgissa paikallinen liva kääntää myös vaihteet, minkä vuoksi aina välillä kuljettajat saavat heilua vaihderautojen kanssa... Onneksi täällä ei olla vielä niin pitkällä.


Ja sitten varsinainen havainto  :Wink:  , HKL 52 /7B

----------


## hmikko

> Miksi koko järjestemä on tehty niin huonoksi?


No, tuo on suurehkon julkisen organisaation tilaama ohjelmisto. En tunne asiaa yhtään, mutta saatan kuvitella, että tekeleellä ei luultavasti ole kovin monta asiakasta, joten sitä ei ole mahdollisesti koskaan testattu tositoimissa (siis käytetty pidempään jossain oikeassa kaupungissa) ennen kuin se on laitettu käyttöön Helsingissä. Vastaavia esimerkkejähän piisaa Turun moottoritien tunnelista sähköiseen äänestykseen.

Ikävä tosiasia on se, että suurin osa ohjelmistoista on enemmän tai vähemmän kamalaa kuraa. Webbiselaimet sun muut massatuotteet hioutuvat kuntoon suhteellisen nopeasti, mutta näiden mittatilaustyönä tehtyjen ja johonkin outoon laitteistoon sidottujen systeemien kanssa on toisin. Tilaajalla ei myöskään usein ole tajua/osaamista vaatia laatua tai tunnistaa pieleen menevää ohjelmistoprojektia silloin kun sellainen on syliin kaatumassa. Varsinkin, kun tilauspäätöksen tekee joku johtaja, joka ei itse ole käytännössä järjestelmän kanssa päivittäin tekemissä. Tyyppiesimerkki tuo sähköinen äänestys, jota kuulemma testattiin oikein kovasti - oikeusministeriön virkamiehillä. Heti kun tuli asiaan vihkiytymättömiä tavallisia tallaajia painelemaan nappuloita, niin pieleen meni. Puute ohjelman toiminnassa olisi varmasti saatu heti kiinni, jos joku olisi napannut pari koekäyttäjää kadulta.

----------


## MrArakawa

> Poikkeusreitti-teksti on sisänäytöissä. Vuorottelee linjatunnuksen + määränpäätekstin kanssa. Ulkokilpiin sitä ei saa. Nuo väärät pysäkit saa pois kirjautumalla ulos livasta mutta tätä ei kannata tehdä, mikäli haluaa edes etäisesti pysyä aikataulussa. Pysäkkiaskelluksessa on sellainen kommervenkki että sillä ei pääse päätepysäkkien yli. Itse tekisin niin että ottaisin sisänäyttöjen sulakkeen auki, mutta kun saman sulakkeen takana on myös kilpilaitteet niin sitä ei voi tehdä.


Kun kuljettaja kytkee poikkeusreitin päälle yhdestä painikkeesta, sisänäytöissä vuorottelevat vain tekstit Poikkeusreitti - Undantagsrutt, ei määränpäätä. Päätepysäkkien ohi pääsee pysäkkiaskelluksessa valitsemalla seuraavan lähdön. Kasin poikkeusreitissä ei siis tarvitse mitään sulakkeiden vetämistä, ainoastaan poikkeusreitti päälle Apollonkadulla, Kolmikulmassa oikean lähdön valinta ja poikkeusreitti toistamiseen päälle, palatessa Apollonkadulle liva yleensä jo tunnistaakin vaunun ja sijainnin. Töölöntorilta Apollonkadulle tullessa voi vielä heittää ulkokilpiin määränpääksi Kolmikulman, jolloin ysin tunnus ei enää tule sisänäyttöihin koska se on korvattu poikkeusreitti-tekstillä. 

Kasilla on ollut viime päivinä liikenteessä säännöllisesti Mannheim-vaunuja, joihin saisi ihan parilla napin painalluksella etukilpeen tekstin Poikkeusreitti-Undantagsrutt sekä kasin linjanumeron.

----------


## GT8N

Selväähän on se, että liva on täysi susi. Asiaa mutkistaa vaan se, että asialle ei tehdä mitään. Vaihtoehtoja on kaksi. Joko nykyisen jähjestelmän puutteet korjataan välittömästi tai sitten hankitaan sellainen järjestelmä, mikä on suunniteltu niin, että siitä on oikeasti hyötyä.

Halvalla ei saa hyvää. Siksi on helpompi kituuttaa nykyisellä järjestelmällä, ja lakaista ongelmat maton alle. Nimittäin toimivasta järjestelmästä kun joutuu ehkä maksamaan. Se on kuitenkin nykyaikaisen raitioliikenteen kehittämisen tärkeä avain. Ja vaikka uusi järjestelmä ei olisi ilmainen, esimerkiksi toimivilla valojen tilauksella (siis, että tilataan valot pidemmälle, kuin 5m päässä oleviin valoihin), saadaan merkittäviä kustannussäästöjä. Tähän ei vain taida taskulaskinmiesten käsityskyky riittää.

Mutta minkäs teet, kun niillä, jotka asioista päättää, ei ole minkäänlaista kosketusta käytäntöön. Pitää vain odottaa sitä "sitten joskus"-aikaa.

----------


## hmikko

> Halvalla ei saa hyvää.


Tilaustyönä tehtyjen ohjelmistojen hinta ei kyllä välttämättä korreloi laatuun mitenkään suoranaisesti. Ohjelmointi on siitä outo laji, että tuottavuusero heikoimpien ja parhaimpien tekijäihmisten väillä voi olla jopa monikymmenkertainen, vaikka molemmat olisivat koulutettuja ja isossa firmassa isolla palkalla töissä. Maailma on väärällään esimerkkejä megaluokan kalliista ohjelmistohankkeista, jotka ovat viivästyneet mielin määrin ja lopulta jopa kuopattu. Lisärahan kaataminen näihin ei sinänsä auta, vaan tarvittais kunnollinen keskusteluyhteys käyttäjien ja ohjelmoijien välille (ja mieluiten ohjelmoijia jotka itsekin ymmärtävät sovellusalasta (= ratikkaliikenteestä) jotain). Alan perinteinen ongelma on ollut, että homman alussa jonkun vajailla tiedoilla määrittelemään spesifikaatioon jämähdetään liiaksi ja ohjelmoijat kirjoittavat koodia speksin mukaan, ilman että käyttäjät suoraan selittäisivät heille, miten ja miksi homma käytännössä toimii niin kuin se toimii ja mitkä heidän todelliset tarpeensa ovat. Kommunikaation puute voi tietysti vaikuttaa toisinkin päin, eli pätevä ohjelmoija voisi esim. automatisoida jotain mitä käyttäjä ei ole edes tajunnut pyytää, mutta mikä on helppoa järjestää ohjelmaan.

----------


## Camo Lissabone

25.8. ilta-aikaan.

Vaunu 165 komeana tilausajolla kilpien mukaan, tuli Pitkälläsillalla vastaan.

----------


## hylje

> Tilaustyönä tehtyjen ohjelmistojen hinta ei kyllä välttämättä korreloi laatuun mitenkään suoranaisesti. Ohjelmointi on siitä outo laji, että tuottavuusero heikoimpien ja parhaimpien tekijäihmisten väillä voi olla jopa monikymmenkertainen, vaikka molemmat olisivat koulutettuja ja isossa firmassa isolla palkalla töissä. Maailma on väärällään esimerkkejä megaluokan kalliista ohjelmistohankkeista, jotka ovat viivästyneet mielin määrin ja lopulta jopa kuopattu.


Uudistetun Livan nostaminen pystyyn ei ole kovin iso projekti, yhden perehtyneen ohjelmoijan hommaksi riittänee muutamaksi kuukaudeksi kerrallaan. Varsinkin nyt kun perusrauta on jo vaunuissa ja muualla, tehtäväksi jää sen ohjelmoiminen uudelleen tai nykyohjelmoinnin rukkaaminen paremmaksi. Riippuen ihan siitä, kuinka helppotajuista nykyinen koodi on.

Lisäraudalla voisi saada parempaa improvisointia aikaan, mutta se on toissijainen juttu. Tärkeämpää on saada esiohjelmoidut jutut toimimaan hyvin ja nopealla aikataululla. Esiohjelmointi voisi tapahtua vaikka kesken päivän, ohjelmointi pusketaan vaunuihin lennossa mahdollisesti korvaten nykyisen vuoron. Tämän takia elektroninen liikenteenvalvonta hoitaa myös linjakilvet.

Jos asialla pitäisi jotain tehdä, tässä ehdotukseni toiminnasta: Julkistetaan mahdollisimman paljon nyky-Livan sisälmyksiä katseltavaksi ja tutkittavaksi. Näin luodaan pohjaa realistisille tarjouksille ja etukäteen tehdylle työlle. Määritellään korjausta vaativat kohteet ja asetetaan tarjouspyyntö 1-2 hengen konsulttiporukalle. Homma hoidetaan parin kuukauden jaksoissa, joiden välillä konsultit voi vaihtaa. Ensimmäiselle jaksolle huomattava bonus kaikkien merkittävien korjauskohteiden hoitamisesta, joka käytetään myöhempien jaksojen korvauksiin. Korjauskohteet on hoidettu vasta, kun niitä on testattu riittävästi. Käytännössä usean satunnaisesti valitun kuljettajan käyttämänä. Jos konsulttijakso on jo ohi, pikkuviat kannattaa kirjata ylös ja sietää. Ne on järkevintä hoitaa pois vasta kun niitä on kerätty riittävästi, jolloin on paremmat mahdollisuudet niitata perimmäinen syy eikä vain oireita.

----------


## kuukanko

> Uudistetun Livan nostaminen pystyyn ei ole kovin iso projekti, yhden perehtyneen ohjelmoijan hommaksi riittänee muutamaksi kuukaudeksi kerrallaan.


Noin hyvin perehtynyt ohjelmoija voi olla aika vahvoilla tarjouskilpailussa  :Smile:  Helmin uudistamisprojektihan on käynnissä YTV:llä (projektisuunnitelma) ja projektin kustannusarvio on 14 miljoonaa euroa.

Ennakkoon tiedossa olevat poikkeusreitit voitaisiin syöttää nykyiseenkin järjestelmään, mutta HKL:llä ei ole siihen henkilöresursseja.




> En tunne asiaa yhtään, mutta saatan kuvitella, että tekeleellä ei luultavasti ole kovin monta asiakasta, joten sitä ei ole mahdollisesti koskaan testattu tositoimissa (siis käytetty pidempään jossain oikeassa kaupungissa) ennen kuin se on laitettu käyttöön Helsingissä.


Oikeastaan ongelma on toisin päin: käytössä oleva järjestelmä (Thorebin IT-radio) on käytössä paljon isommillakin kaupungeilla ja Helsinki (jossa järjestelmä ei edes ole käytössä koko bussiliikenteessä) on niin pieni asiakas, ettei sen toiveilla ole suurta merkitystä toimittajalle.

----------


## 339-DF

> Ennakkoon tiedossa olevat poikkeusreitit voitaisiin syöttää nykyiseenkin järjestelmään, mutta HKL:llä ei ole siihen henkilöresursseja.


Voisko sanoa niin päin, että HKL ei pidä asiaa riittävän tärkeänä, jotta siihen irrotettaisiin resursseja? Siitähän tässä, niin kuin kaikessa, lopulta on kysymys. Eli ehkä asiakaspalautteella voisi olla merkitystä.

Mä olin siinä uskossa, että nämä päivitykset vaativat tilaamista Ruotsista. Hyvä sentään, että HKL:n oma porukka voi ne tehdä.

----------


## kuukanko

> Eli ehkä asiakaspalautteella voisi olla merkitystä.
> 
> Mä olin siinä uskossa, että nämä päivitykset vaativat tilaamista Ruotsista. Hyvä sentään, että HKL:n oma porukka voi ne tehdä.


Asiakaspalautteella on sellainen merkitys, että sitten ehditään tehdä vielä vähemmän, kun aika meneekin palautteiden käsittelemiseen  :Smile:  Palautteet kun eivät päädy päättäjille vaan tekijöille.

Muutokset viedään järjestelmään Ruotsissa Thorebilla, mutta lähtötiedot poikkeusliikenteestä pitää toki tulla HKL:ltä.

----------


## hylje

> Noin hyvin perehtynyt ohjelmoija voi olla aika vahvoilla tarjouskilpailussa  Helmin uudistamisprojektihan on käynnissä YTV:llä (projektisuunnitelma) ja projektin kustannusarvio on 14 miljoonaa euroa.


Ohjelmisto on halpaa. Kallista on kouluttaa käyttäjiä ja ostaa ja asentaa rautaa jolla ohjelmistoa pyörittää. Ohjelmistojen tuonti käytäntöön on vaikeaa, mutta tekijöitä tarvitaan hyvin vähän koska asiat tarvitsee yleensä tehdä vain kerran.

Huhhuh, 3 miljoonaa euroa tietojärjestelmiin. Sovellusten osuutta siitä ei ole eritelty, luultavasti siellä miljoonan-kahden luokassa. Järkevästi toteutettuna sovellukset on jaettu toiminta-aloittain ja kutakin hoitaa pieni 1-5 hlö:n tiimi. Ei ihan järjettömiä kustannuksia.

----------


## GT8N

26.8.

(Ilmeisesti) vaunu 14 mainosti incredible indiaa (numeroa ei nähnyt kokomainosten takia)

152 /1A
38, 65, 76, 80 ja 85 /3B/T
61, 153 ja 154 /6/8
69 ja 86 /9

----------


## Albert

> 26.8.
> (Ilmeisesti) vaunu 14 mainosti incredible indiaa (numeroa ei nähnyt kokomainosten takia)


Varmastikin 14. Mutta jälleen väärin. Vaunun numero on kuin auton rekisterinumero. Ei saa peittää!

----------


## risukasa

Eilen 26.8. oli #163:kin päässyt ulkoilemaan koulutuskäyttöön.

----------


## Max

Tänään klo 18:30 - 21:30 voi bongailla #150 eri puolilla keskustaa + Hämeentien suunnalla. Vilkuttakaa jos näette  :Wink:

----------


## Albert

27.8. päivällä: HKL 151 ja 153 koulutusajossa, 154 linjalla 6/8. HKL 14 mainosajossa.
MLNRV 99:kin sai ulkoilmaa Vallilassa. Siirrettiin pilttuusta toiseen.

----------


## SD202

Lauantai 29.08:
HKL 154 "Marianne" linjoilla 6 ja 8

----------


## MrArakawa

> Mielestäni väärä määränpääteksti nimenomaan on ongelmallinen, ja juurikin poikkeustilanteissa niiden tekstien olisi syytä olla kohdallaan, sen ainoan kerran kun niitä johonkin tarvitsee.


Näinhän sen toki pitäisi olla, mutta kuten ess kirjoitti, asialla ei loppupeleissä ole suurta merkitystä, koska valtaosa matkustajista ei lue määränpäätekstejä. Mainio esimerkki tästä nähtiin taas lauantaina, kun Aleksanterikatu oli suljettu aamupäivän. Aivan asiallisesti kilvitetty 4T (4T Hietalahti Sandviken) saapuu Ylioppilastalon pysäkille (Mannerheimintie) ja kyytiin nousee matkustajia, jotka äänekkäästi kiroillein poistuvat heti Bulevardilla kun ratikka ei menekään Katajanokalle. Vaikka kilvitys olisi "4T Vain idiooteille Bara för idioter", vaunu olisi mitä luultavimmin täynnä väkeä, sillä kilpien lukeminen loppuu siihen kun linjatunnus on tavattu. Kysyipä taannoin eräs nainen Rautatieaseman pysäkille saapuneen ratikan kuljettajalta: "Meneekö tämä Kaivopuistoon?", johon kuljettaja vastasi: "No mitä siinä kilvessä lukee?". Nainen ei osannut vastata useankaan katsomisen jälkeen kuin vain 3B, vaikka kyseessä oli asianmukaisesti kilvitetty II-sarjan nivelvaunu. Se siitä määränpäätekstien tarpeellisuudesta, harva niihin suuntaa katseensa.

----------


## 339-DF

> Näinhän sen toki pitäisi olla, mutta kuten ess kirjoitti, asialla ei loppupeleissä ole suurta merkitystä, koska valtaosa matkustajista ei lue määränpäätekstejä.


Tuolla logiikalla pitäisi sitten ottaa määränpäätekstit kokonaan pois.




> Kysyipä taannoin eräs nainen Rautatieaseman pysäkille saapuneen ratikan kuljettajalta: "Meneekö tämä Kaivopuistoon?", johon kuljettaja vastasi: "No mitä siinä kilvessä lukee?".


Kuljettajan olisi syytä olla vastaamatta tuolla tavoin Asiakkaan esittämään kysymykseen. Asiatonta käytöstä.

----------


## risukasa

> Kuljettajan olisi syytä olla vastaamatta tuolla tavoin Asiakkaan esittämään kysymykseen. Asiatonta käytöstä.


Kuinkas näin? Kyllä itsellenikin tulee ensimmäisenä mieleen tuollasen kysymyksen jälkeen, että onkohan kilvet oikein. Varsinkin jos on useampia matkustajia sivun aikana hämillään määränpäästä.

----------


## MrArakawa

> Tuolla logiikalla pitäisi sitten ottaa määränpäätekstit kokonaan pois.


Olen toki oikean informaation kannalla, mutta pointtini on siinä, että koska yhdeksälle matkustajalle kymmenestä on yksi lysti mitä määränpäänä lukee, ei näistä kilvitysongelmista kannata ottaa liian suurta stressiä. Oleellisempaa onkin poikkeusreitin alkaessa selkeät kuulutukset ja sujuvasti toteutettu vaihto poikkeusyhteyteen (joka muuten vie yleensä siihen määränpäähän joka raitiovaunun kilvessä on ilmoitettu). Vaunun ollessa poikkeusreitillä kukaan ei yleensä uskalla tulla kyytiin, koska linjatunnus on "väärä". Eli lauantaiaamuna Hietalahteen menevä olisi valinnut mielummin vaunun "6 Katajanokka" kuin vaunun "4 Hietalahti", koska kutosellahan sitä aina Hietsun markkinoille mennään.

----------


## MrArakawa

31.8.
HKL 76 / 10

----------


## NS

> Aivan asiallisesti kilvitetty 4T (4T Hietalahti Sandviken) saapuu Ylioppilastalon pysäkille (Mannerheimintie) ja kyytiin nousee matkustajia, jotka äänekkäästi kiroillein poistuvat heti Bulevardilla kun ratikka ei menekään Katajanokalle. Vaikka kilvitys olisi "4T Vain idiooteille Bara för idioter", vaunu olisi mitä luultavimmin täynnä väkeä, sillä kilpien lukeminen loppuu siihen kun linjatunnus on tavattu.


Mikäli matkustajat eivät linjatunnuksen nähtyään enää lue määränpäätä, niin eikö kyseisessä tilanteessa olisi voitu ajaa ilman linjatunnusta Lasipalatsilta eteenpäin näyttäen pelkkää määränpäätä (Hietalahti Sandviken)? Onko sellainen teknisesti mahdollista? Olen usein iltaisin nähnyt ilman linjatunnusta kulkevia vaunuja, joiden kilvissä on ollut määränpäänä Koskelan halli. Havaintojeni mukaan matkustajat käyttävät rohkeasti kyseisiä vaunuja pyrkiessään esimerkiksi keskustasta kohti Hakaniemeä.

Miten nuo Skattalle matkalla olleet kiroilijat ylipäätään olivat eksyneet Ylioppilastalon pysäkille? Ahaa, nyt keksin: he olivat tietysti nousseet nelosen ratikkaan Lasipalatsilla sen JÄLKEEN kun kuljettaja oli kuuluttanut poikkeusreitistä. Kuljettajathan tunnetusti kuuluttavat vain kerran ja ennen vaihtopysäkkiä.

----------


## Ilmari Syrjälä

> yhdeksälle matkustajalle kymmenestä on yksi lysti mitä määränpäänä lukee


Virheellisen informaation vaikutukset tuossa vain kertautuvat. Ihan sama, onko syynä ollut kilpien toimimaton tekniikka, kuljettajan taitamattomuus tai välinpitämättömyys. Jengi on jo ehtinyt tottua normaaleilla reiteillä siihen, että varsinkin busseissa määränpäätekstit ovat luvattoman usein päin honkia (tai ainakin paluusuuntaa), mutta numero sentään useimmiten oikein.

----------


## MrArakawa

> Mikäli matkustajat eivät linjatunnuksen nähtyään enää lue määränpäätä, niin eikö kyseisessä tilanteessa olisi voitu ajaa ilman linjatunnusta Lasipalatsilta eteenpäin näyttäen pelkkää määränpäätä (Hietalahti Sandviken)? Onko sellainen teknisesti mahdollista?


On. Näyttöihin voi kilvittää minkätahansa (raitiolinjan) määränpään sekä joitain harvinaisempia kohteita, kuten Hattulantie tai Kiasma. Määränpäähän voi sitten yhdistää haluamansa linjatunnuksen tai jättää sen kokonaan pois. Lauantaina olisi periaatteessa ollut ihan fiksua toimia Lasipalatsin jälkeen kuvailemallasi kilvitystavalla, mutta kun kerta etukäteisinfossa oli luvattu että nimenomaan linja 4 ajaa Hietalahteen... Jos vaikka joku olisi nimenomaan halunnut matkustaa telakalle nelosella  :Laughing: . 




> Miten nuo Skattalle matkalla olleet kiroilijat ylipäätään olivat eksyneet Ylioppilastalon pysäkille?


Periaatteessa he olivat ihan oikealla pysäkillä, koska Skattalle mennyt bussi 4X käytti myös kyseistä ratikkapysäkkiä.

----------


## ess

> Mikäli matkustajat eivät linjatunnuksen nähtyään enää lue määränpäätä, niin eikö kyseisessä tilanteessa olisi voitu ajaa ilman linjatunnusta Lasipalatsilta eteenpäin näyttäen pelkkää määränpäätä (Hietalahti Sandviken)? Onko sellainen teknisesti mahdollista? Olen usein iltaisin nähnyt ilman linjatunnusta kulkevia vaunuja, joiden kilvissä on ollut määränpäänä Koskelan halli. Havaintojeni mukaan matkustajat käyttävät rohkeasti kyseisiä vaunuja pyrkiessään esimerkiksi keskustasta kohti Hakaniemeä.


Näidenkin lukeminen tuntuu monasti olevan hankalaa. Esim. ei ymmärretä että jos kilvissä lukee pelkästään Koskelan halli niin vaunu ei menekään Arabianrannan päätepysäkille. Tai että Töölön halliin menevä vaunu ei sittenkään mene keskustaan.

----------


## Compact

> Näyttöihin voi kilvittää minkätahansa (raitiolinjan) määränpään sekä joitain harvinaisempia kohteita, kuten Hattulantie tai Kiasma. Määränpäähän voi sitten yhdistää haluamansa linjatunnuksen tai jättää sen kokonaan pois.


Viime viikolla, kun 8 ajeli Salmisaaren sijasta Kolmikulmaan, näin ainakin erään nuoren kuljettajan vaunussa Ylioppilastalon kohdalla etelään mennessä vain pelkän tekstin "Kolmikulma" ja paluusuunnassa "8 Arabia". Ne kilvitykset olivat parempia kuin monissa muissa Kasin vaunuissa: matkalla Kolmikulmaan mentiin teksteillä "8 Salmisaari".

----------


## risukasa

Käytin viime viikolla kerran-pari tuota kilvitystä, että linjanumero pois ja pelkkä määränpää 'Kolmikulma'. Ajatuksena oli minimoida poikkeusreitillä kyytiin nousijat, koska piti kiriä aikataulua. Tuolla Kolmikulman-reitillä pystyy hyvissä olosuhteissa kirimään muutaman minuutin. Onneksi matkustajat eivät tienneet sitäkään, että Ylioppilastalolta Arabiaan pääsi selvästi nopeammin kasilla kuin kutosella, muuten oltaisiin oltu jatkuvasti myöhässä Arabiaan päin.

----------


## ess

> Viime viikolla, kun 8 ajeli Salmisaaren sijasta Kolmikulmaan, näin ainakin erään nuoren kuljettajan vaunussa Ylioppilastalon kohdalla etelään mennessä vain pelkän tekstin "Kolmikulma" ja paluusuunnassa "8 Arabia". Ne kilvitykset olivat parempia kuin monissa muissa Kasin vaunuissa: matkalla Kolmikulmaan mentiin teksteillä "8 Salmisaari".


Minusta tuo "8 Salmisaari" on parempi. 8x:n bussillahan oli nimenomaan yhteys Salmisaareen. Sen sijaan osuus Apollonkatu - Kolmikulma oli ikäänkuin ylimääräinen, eikä sitä ole mielestäni tarve korostaa erityisesti.

----------


## iiko

> Mikäli matkustajat eivät linjatunnuksen nähtyään enää lue määränpäätä, niin eikö kyseisessä tilanteessa olisi voitu ajaa ilman linjatunnusta Lasipalatsilta eteenpäin näyttäen pelkkää määränpäätä (Hietalahti Sandviken)? Onko sellainen teknisesti mahdollista? Olen usein iltaisin nähnyt ilman linjatunnusta kulkevia vaunuja, joiden kilvissä on ollut määränpäänä Koskelan halli. Havaintojeni mukaan matkustajat käyttävät rohkeasti kyseisiä vaunuja pyrkiessään esimerkiksi keskustasta kohti Hakaniemeä.


Aina se määränpään lukeminen ei onnistu. Jos kiirehdit vaunuun sen  takapuolelta, et oikeastaan näe sitä, mitä etukilvessä lukee. Eikä aina tule sisällä luettua, mitä siellä määränpääkilvessä lopulta lukeekaan.

Muuten olen sitä mieltä, että jos kerran ajetaan poikkeusreittiä, niin siellä etukilvessä pitäisi tuokin teksti olla, esimerkiksi 4 Poikkeusreitti - Hietalahti ja samma på svenska, jos sen saa vuorottelemaan. Jos ei, niin ollaan hetki palvelematta umpiruotsinkielisiä, koska ei heitä niin kovin paljoa ole Helsingissä.

----------


## risukasa

> Jos kiirehdit vaunuun sen  takapuolelta, et oikeastaan näe sitä, mitä etukilvessä lukee.


Jos et ole pysäkillä odottamassa kun vaunu saapuu, niin lähtökohtaisesti et pääse kyytiin vaan olet myöhästynyt. Ja tuntemattomaan kulkuneuvoon nousemisesta on jo puhuttukin.




> Muuten olen sitä mieltä, että jos kerran ajetaan poikkeusreittiä, niin siellä etukilvessä pitäisi tuokin teksti olla.


Tuosta olen samaa mieltä, poikkeusreitti-teksti ulkokilvissä olisi erittäin hyödyllinen.




> Minusta tuo "8 Salmisaari" on parempi. 8x:n bussillahan oli nimenomaan yhteys Salmisaareen. Sen sijaan osuus Apollonkatu - Kolmikulma oli ikäänkuin ylimääräinen, eikä sitä ole mielestäni tarve korostaa erityisesti.


Useita asiakkaita nousi kyytiin väliltä Kauppikset-Ylioppilastalo toivoen että vaunu olisi menossa Bulevardia pitkin Ruoholahdenrantaan, johtuen tuosta Salmisaari-määränpäästä.

----------


## MrArakawa

> Aina se määränpään lukeminen ei onnistu. Jos kiirehdit vaunuun sen  takapuolelta, et oikeastaan näe sitä, mitä etukilvessä lukee. Eikä aina tule sisällä luettua, mitä siellä määränpääkilvessä lopulta lukeekaan.


Kommentissasi tuot esille juuri sen seikan, jota en Helsingissä ole oikein koskaan ymmärtänyt. Ihmiset kiirehtivät/nousevat vaunuihin, joiden määränpäästä heillä ei ole tietoa. Toisin sanottuna tärkeämpää on vain matkustaa jonnekin ja mahdollisimman nopeasti, mutta sillä ei ole suuremmin väliä minne. Osa näistä kuutamomatkustajista alkaakin jossain vaiheessa matkaa tiedustella vaunun linjanumeroa tai käy esittämässä kuskille kysymyksiä tyyliin "meneeks tää Vallilaan" kympin vaunussa. Usein ratikassa kuulee kaveriporukoiden pohdintaa siitä, mihinköhän vaunuun on tullut noustua. Spårat kun pörräävät vain kantakaupungissa, niin ehkäpä ihmiset sitten ajattelevat, että ottaapa minkä tahansa ratikan, niin eiköhän sen reitin varrelta löydy vähintään yksi pikaruokala/baari/pankki/kauppa/elokuvateatteri/kuntosali/tuttava/parturi tms paikka minne sillä kerralla onkaan menossa. Nämä umpimähkään ratikan valitsevat ovat ilmeisesti myös niitä, jotka hermostuksissaan hakkaavat koulu- tai hiomavaunujen ovia.

----------


## iiko

> Kommentissasi tuot esille juuri sen seikan, jota en Helsingissä ole oikein koskaan ymmärtänyt. Ihmiset kiirehtivät/nousevat vaunuihin, joiden määränpäästä heillä ei ole tietoa. Toisin sanottuna tärkeämpää on vain matkustaa jonnekin ja mahdollisimman nopeasti, mutta sillä ei ole suuremmin väliä minne. Osa näistä kuutamomatkustajista alkaakin jossain vaiheessa matkaa tiedustella vaunun linjanumeroa tai käy esittämässä kuskille kysymyksiä tyyliin "meneeks tää Vallilaan" kympin vaunussa. Usein ratikassa kuulee kaveriporukoiden pohdintaa siitä, mihinköhän vaunuun on tullut noustua. Spårat kun pörräävät vain kantakaupungissa, niin ehkäpä ihmiset sitten ajattelevat, että ottaapa minkä tahansa ratikan, niin eiköhän sen reitin varrelta löydy vähintään yksi pikaruokala/baari/pankki/kauppa/elokuvateatteri/kuntosali/tuttava/parturi tms paikka minne sillä kerralla onkaan menossa. Nämä umpimähkään ratikan valitsevat ovat ilmeisesti myös niitä, jotka hermostuksissaan hakkaavat koulu- tai hiomavaunujen ovia.


Muistan hyvin aikakauden, kun Variot tulivat kutoselle. Ylioppilastalon pysäkillä  moni luuli astuneensa kymppiin.

Toisaalta jos kävelen vaikkapa rautatientorilla raitiovaunuun, en aina katsele selkäni taakse, onko sieltä joku  vaunu tulossa. Näin ollen ihan hyvin ensimmäinen asia, minkä näen, on vaunun takanumero. Silloin on ihan selvää, että jos siellä lukee oikea  numero, minä nousen siihen. Ja jos siinä on hihnakilvet, niin siitähän ei ota selvää mitenkään, onko sillä poikkeusreitti vaiko ei.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Olen toki oikean informaation kannalla, mutta pointtini on siinä, että koska yhdeksälle matkustajalle kymmenestä on yksi lysti mitä määränpäänä lukee, ei näistä kilvitysongelmista kannata ottaa liian suurta stressiä.


Sopii kyllä kysyä, kumpi on syy ja kumpi seuraus. En tiedä miten asiat Helsingissä oikein on, mutta jos määränpäätekstit ovat useinkin mitä sattuu, ihmiset oppivat ensin olemaan välittämättä niistä ja nousevat vaunuun vain numeron perusteella. Sen jälkeen ihmiset vähän kerrassaan eivät edes huomaa noita tekstejä. 

Perusperiaatteen on oltava että informaation on joko oltava oikein tai sitä ei pidä näyttää ollenkaan. Esimerkiksi Tampereella näkee todella harvoin että bussin sisällä oleva pysäkkinäyttö näyttäisi vääriä pysäkkejä, mutta aina väliin se ei ole ollenkaan päällä. Silloin kun se ei ole päällä, asiaa ei usein edes tajua, mutta silloin kun se on käytössä, väliin tulee seurattua matkan etenemistä siitä eikä niinkään ulos vilkuilemalla.

Jotta poikkeusreitin määränpääkyltistä olisi kunnolla apua, pitäisi oikeastaan näyttää kaksi pysäkkiä: viimeinen oikean reitin pysäkki ja päätepysäkki. Siis esimerkiksi: 8X Ooppera - Kolmikulma, ja toiseen suuntaan: 8X Ooppera - Arabia. Jos poikkeusreitiltä palataan varsinaiselle reitille, voisi kokeilla vaikkapa tähän tapaan: 4X Töölön tori - Munkkiniemi ja 4X Töölön tori - Katajanokka. Ei vain taida nykyisellä systeemillä onnistua. Kahden nimen systeemillä olisi muuten sekin etu, että vaunun tunnistaisi siitäkin poikkeusreitillä kulkevaksi.

----------


## ess

> Jotta poikkeusreitin määränpääkyltistä olisi kunnolla apua, pitäisi oikeastaan näyttää kaksi pysäkkiä: viimeinen oikean reitin pysäkki ja päätepysäkki. Siis esimerkiksi: 8X Ooppera - Kolmikulma, ja toiseen suuntaan: 8X Ooppera - Arabia. Jos poikkeusreitiltä palataan varsinaiselle reitille, voisi kokeilla vaikkapa tähän tapaan: 4X Töölön tori - Munkkiniemi ja 4X Töölön tori - Katajanokka. Ei vain taida nykyisellä systeemillä onnistua. Kahden nimen systeemillä olisi muuten sekin etu, että vaunun tunnistaisi siitäkin poikkeusreitillä kulkevaksi.


Ei onnistu, sillä kilpiin saa vain kaksi tekstiriviä. Määränpäät tulee olla molemmilla kotimaisilla kielillä.

----------


## tlajunen

> Ei onnistu, sillä kilpiin saa vain kaksi tekstiriviä. Määränpäät tulee olla molemmilla kotimaisilla kielillä.


Voihan ne tekstit vaihdella (kunhan riittävän tiuhaan), kuten VR:n Sm4-kalustossa tekee.

----------

